# [Sammelthema] S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky Meinungen, Fragen, Hinweise...



## Goddess (4. September 2008)

Hallo, ich besitze seit gestern Stalker Clear Sky, und mein erster Eindruck nach etwas über 2 Stunden Spielzeit ist eher durchwachsen. An sich gefällt mir Clear Sky ja, der Einstieg gestaltet sich einfach, da es sich nicht von Shadow of Chernobyl unterscheidet, die Geschichte gestaltet sich interessant und die ersten Missionen waren recht schnell abgeschlossen. So weit, so gut, wenn es da nicht einen kleinen Wehrmutstropfen gäbe, die Grafik. Von der Grafik hatte ich mir viel mehr erwartet, als das Spiel, selbst auf Maximaler Qualitätsstufe, zu bieten hat. So stehen einige Optionen unter Windows XP nicht zur Verfügung, die für DX10 und Vista reserviert sind, die sich aber auch unter Vista nicht aktivieren lassen. Die Landschaft und ganz allgemein die Umgebungen sehen, egal ob nun unter Vista, oder unter XP, bei weitem nicht so toll aus, wie in den Screenshot-Galerien.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf diesem Bild ist ein Fehler in der Textur zu erkennen, dieser tritt sowohl unter Vista, als auch unter XP auf. Im folgenden habe ich einen Screenshot des Startgebietes, im Lager der Clear Sky Fraktion erstellt. Klar erkennbar ist, das die Kantenglättung nicht funktioniert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So gut, wie auf dem unten verlinkten Screenshot, könnte Stalker Clear Sky aussehen. Unter Zuhilfenahme von nHancer, den Einstellungen 4x4 Supersampling, Super Transparent-AA, Gamma Correction und 6x Anisotropische Filterung, und dem NVidia Treiber v.177 83 klappt es. Mit diesem Setup sieht das Spiel zwar zum mindesten _fast_ so gut aus, wie auf den bisher bekannten Galerie-Screenshots, allerdings läuft es dann nur mehr mit 9 fps. Ein Blick in meinen Taskmanager hat im übrigen ergeben, das die XEngine beinah meinen gesamten Speicher für sich reserviert und belegt hat, 1,8 von 2GB.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wäre für alle Hinweise dankbar, wie ich auf meinem System Stalker so einrichten kann, das es optimal läuft, ohne das Performance und Qualität darunter zu leiden haben. _Mein System im Überblick. *click*_ 

Auch würden mich nun eure Meinungen und Eindrücke zum Spiel interessieren. Wie läuft das Spiel bei euch unter XP/Vista, welche Einstellungen verwendet ihr, wie sieht euer System aus, stimmen bei euch Qualität und Performance, oder sieht es bei euch auch nicht viel besser aus, als bei mir?


----------



## Faithz (4. September 2008)

Hast du den neusten Patch schon runtergeladen?
Damit sollen angeblich die nicht funktionierenden Effekte ans laufen gebracht werden.
Einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert.
Falls du den Patch suchst, kannst du ja mal auf Gamershell unter Patches nachschauen.
Ich hoffe es hilft Dir, denn ich hab bis auf 2 GB mehr, fast das selbe System und wollte das Game jetzt ebenfalls mal antesten.
Grafik und bugmäßig soll es aber an das Ur Stalker rankommen, wie ich schon verschiedenen Threads aus Gamestar und Co entnommen habe.
Zur Not heißt es warten, bis es vernünftig gepatcht ist.    
Gruß FaithzSR1


----------



## e-freak1 (4. September 2008)

Goddess am 04.09.2008 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch würden mich nun eure Meinungen und Eindrücke zum Spiel interessieren. Wie läuft das Spiel bei euch unter XP/Vista, welche Einstellungen verwendet ihr, wie sieht euer System aus, stimmen bei euch Qualität und Performance, oder sieht es bei euch auch nicht viel besser aus, als bei mir?



hi, hab das game seit heute und bin jetzt in den grossen sümpfen.......

Den Bug unter der lampe hatte ich auch, die anderen sind mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Scheinen aber fehler im game zu sein.

Kleinere bugs gibts trotz patch 1 natürlich immer noch, zb die mission "Aussichtsposten wurde nicht auf anhieb beim ankommen beim turm aktiv, hängt wohl davon ab welchen weg man bis dorthin einschlägt......zur performance kann ich nich viel sagen, ausser dass vielleicht noch optimierungsbedarf in sachen performance besteht, es soll ja in kürze noch ein 200mb grosser patch folgen.

Um dir eventuell ein paar tipps zur performance zu geben : Weitsicht, Beleuchtung und die Schatten eventuell minimal runtersetzen, hängt natürlich auch viel davon ab in welcher auflösung du spielst.

Werd das spiel heut abend mal gründlicher unter die lupe nehmen  

mfg
e-freak


edit : denke du hast den schon : stkcs-for-pack-efigs-patch-any-3.exe

http://4players.de/4players.php/download_info/PC-CDROM/Download/49513.html


----------



## Faithz (4. September 2008)

e-freak1 am 04.09.2008 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 04.09.2008 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir eine Quelle nennen, in der steht, dass ein 200 Mb großer Patch kommen soll?  Wäre super von Dir, denn davon hab ich noch nix gehört. Wäre dem nämlich so, würde ich bis dahin warten.
Gruß FaithzSR1


----------



## e-freak1 (4. September 2008)

Faithz am 04.09.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mir eine Quelle nennen, in der steht, dass ein 200 Mb großer Patch kommen soll?  Wäre super von Dir, denn davon hab ich noch nix gehört. Wäre dem nämlich so, würde ich bis dahin warten.
> Gruß FaithzSR1




http://www.stalkerzone.de/



eigentlich sind's ja nur noch 150 mb da wir ja schon 1/4 davon haben


----------



## Faithz (4. September 2008)

e-freak1 am 04.09.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Faithz am 04.09.2008 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab es so verstanden das ein 200 Mb Patch angekündigt worden ist, der im Endeffekt aber nur 50 Mb groß geworden ist. Irgendwie erkenne ich nicht daraus, dass noch ein Patch in Mache ist, aber ich kann mich natürlich auch irren.   
Trotzdem schon mal Danke.
Gruß FaithzSR1


----------



## e-freak1 (4. September 2008)

Faithz am 04.09.2008 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab es so verstanden das ein 200 Mb Patch angekündigt worden ist, der im Endeffekt aber nur 50 Mb groß geworden ist. Irgendwie erkenne ich nicht daraus, dass noch ein Patch in Mache ist, aber ich kann mich natürlich auch irren.
> Trotzdem schon mal Danke.
> Gruß FaithzSR1



von den angekündigten 200mb wurden heute 54,4 zur verfügung gestellt, da kommt sicher noch mehr.....


----------



## Faithz (4. September 2008)

e-freak1 am 04.09.2008 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Faithz am 04.09.2008 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach der jetzigen Qualität zu urteilen, wäre das aber auch bitter notwendig.     
Aber wird sind es ja bereits vom ersten Teil gewohnt, und ich für meinen Teil hatte das auch schon so befürchtet.


----------



## ACM (4. September 2008)

Kann man das Spiel an leute denen Stalker richtig gut gefallen hat weiterempfeheln?
Die Athmosphäre soll ja nimmer si gut sein und zu viele gegner. Wie schauts da aus?


----------



## Faithz (4. September 2008)

ACM am 04.09.2008 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man das Spiel an leute denen Stalker richtig gut gefallen hat weiterempfeheln?
> Die Athmosphäre soll ja nimmer si gut sein und zu viele gegner. Wie schauts da aus?



Wenn du mit Bugs und Grafikfehlern leben kannst auf jedenfall. Die Atmosphäre ist noch besser als im ersten Teil, nur wie gesagt, ist es leider auch noch so bugverseucht wie bei Teil 1.


----------



## ACM (4. September 2008)

Faithz am 04.09.2008 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ACM am 04.09.2008 19:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Is es wirklich so schlim mit Bugs usw ?


----------



## ziegenbock (4. September 2008)

hätte da auch mal 2 fragen:

1. wie ist der schwierigkeitsgrad gegenüber teil 1?

2. ist die performance genau so oder läuft das spiel besser/schlechter als teil 1?


----------



## e-freak1 (4. September 2008)

ziegenbock am 04.09.2008 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> hätte da auch mal 2 fragen:
> 
> 1. wie ist der schwierigkeitsgrad gegenüber teil 1?
> 
> 2. ist die performance genau so oder läuft das spiel besser/schlechter als teil 1?




finde Clear Sky von anfang an fordernder, mit der performance jedoch gibt's meiner ansicht nach noch einige probleme.....


----------



## Joe_2000 (4. September 2008)

Also von den ersten ein zwei Spielstunden bin ich echt enttäuscht.   

Mal davon abgesehen, dass es sich zu Beginn mehrmals mit einem Bluescreen verabschiedet hat und nach jedem Levelübergang der Himmel kaputt ist bzw. die Landschaft im Himmel gespiegelt wird, macht Clear Sky einfach all die Dinge, die ich in Stalker richtig gehasst hab, genau so weiter. Man muss ja nicht alles in einem Spiel mögen, doch bei einigen Punkten hörts einfach auf:

- Inventarsystem genau so doof wie in Stalker: Zu klein (für mich VIEL zu klein, ich warte auf die erste Inventar-Mod, unrealistisch aber spaßig, so what?), zu unkomfortabel (wieso kann man nicht einfach alle Dinge einer Leiche auf einen Schlag aufsammeln, ohne ins Menü zu müssen?) und das Spiel wird nicht pausiert wenn man drin ist. Auch im PDA läufts einfach weiter, fürchterlich!

- Wege/Fortbewegung: Gibt ja wohl diese Schnellreisefunktion, die aber nichts daran ändert, dass die Wege wieder übel lang sind, was an sich kein Problem wäre, aber durch das komische Beladungs/Inventarsystem zu einem wird und man 2 Sekunden sprinten kann. Ich warte auf die erste Unendlich-Sprint-Mod. 

- Das Schlimmste, was ein Spiel nur machen kann, die Todsünde, die Höchststrafe, der Gipfel der Boshaftigkeit, eine Gemeinheit, die man keinem Entwickler verzeihen sollte: Sinnlos und vorallem ENDlos spawnende Gegner!!!!!!! Ich dachte, diesen Punkt, DEN PUNKT! DEN ALLER GRÖSSTEN KRITIKPUNKT AN STALKER !!!!!!!!! hätte man beseitigt...doch dann? Nach dem Säubern des Gehöfs auf der ersten Karte im Nordosten ging ich über den dortigen Übergang zur zweiten Karte, kam da aber Dank den Söldnern nicht weiter und wollte den anderen Übergang nutzen, ging also zur ersten Karte zurück...und was seh ich? Die ganze Scheissgegend wieder voll Gegner, sogar auf einzelnen Trampelpfaden! Hallo? Hab ich zuviel Zeit/Lust/Nerven/Munition? Ich bin völlig am Boden zerstört..... wie konnte man sowas nur beibehalten? Und, wie solls anders sein, ich warte auf ne Mod, die die Spawnzahlen reguliert.

- KI: Äh...naja. Manchmal kann ich mich so nah anschleichen, dass ich sie wie Hitman erwürgen könnte, manchmal werd ich von 500m beschossen, im Gesamten: Willkürlich und unberechenbar (Pluspunkt?). 

Naja, aber da es ja ein neues Spiel ist, muss es auch neue schlechte Punkte mit sich bringen: Der Quatsch mit den Wunden. Am Anfang bin ich erstmal reihenweise abgekratzt, ohne auch nur eine Ahnung zu haben, wer mich gerade so malträtiert. Einmal angeschossen, nippelt man ja unweigerlich ab, sollte man kein Verbandszeug benutzen. Sinn? Haben wir Spieler darauf gewartet? Lustig auch in Kombination mit der automatischen Wiederaufladung der HP. 


Huch, wenn man das nun so ließt, könnte man meinen, dass ich das Spiel echt hasse. Tu' ich grad irgendwie auch, auch Stalker hab ich Stellenweise verflucht und insgesamt doch geliebt, v.a. dank der Atmosphäre. Ich hoffe, dass sich das bei Clear Sky auch noch einstellt.....bis jetzt zumindest bereue ich jeden Cent.


----------



## Mothman (5. September 2008)

Ich hätte auch mal ein paar Fragen.

1. Warum ist STALKER:CS über Steam erst ab morgen zu haben? Müssen die das Spiel erst "aufbereiten" für Steam?

2. Welche Unterschiede gibt es zwischen der deutschen Version und der Originalversion im Bezug auf Blut und Gewalt? Lohnt es sich länger zu warten und sich eine Importversion zu holen? Oder gibt es keine Unterschiede?

3. Wenn ich STALKER über meinen deutschen Steam-Account kaufe und ziehe, dann habe ich ja mit Sicherheit auch die geschnittene Version (sofern geschnitten wurde s.o.). Oder?


Vielen Dank!


----------



## kingston (5. September 2008)

@ Joe. 
Mal ne schöne ausführliche Meinung. Bei den meisten Punkten hast du recht. Aber das mit dem Inventar und Sprinten ist halt so ne Sache. HIer wollen die Entwickler wohl etwas ralistischer vorgehen. Wenn du dir 40 Kilogramm auf den Rücken packst liegst du nach hundert Metern sprint keuchend am Boden. Ich find sowas in Ordnung weil auf der einen Seite alle Realismus wollen, aber dann wieder 30 Waffen im Gepäck 2000 Schuss und sprinten ohne Ende. Irgendwo muss man dann halt ein Entscheidung treffen. 
Aber berichtet bitte weiter. Bin noch unschlüssig mit dem Kauf. 
Vorallem würden mich auch Meinungen interessieren von Leuten denen Stalker super gefallen hat. Ich hatte nie ein problem mit dem Inventar und die Atmo war grandios. Wie ist es bei Clear Sky? Musik, Grusel usw?


----------



## Faithz (5. September 2008)

Mothman am 05.09.2008 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte auch mal ein paar Fragen.
> 
> 1. Warum ist STALKER:CS über Steam erst ab morgen zu haben? Müssen die das Spiel erst "aufbereiten" für Steam?
> 
> ...



Also Stalker wurde schon nicht geschnitten und Clear Sky ebenso wenig. Falls du mir nicht glaubst schau mal bei Okaysoft vorbei. Da steht hinter jeder Version uncut.
Demnach könntest Du es Dir auch über Steam besorgen.
Soviel zu Frage 2 und 3. Zu 1. kann Dir wohl kein User eine Auskunft geben. Da müßtest DU dann schon den Hersteller, Verteiber anschreiben.
Gruß FaithzSR1


----------



## newbie08 (5. September 2008)

Hi ich habe mir gerade den nuesten patch zu CLEAR SKY gedownloadet aber ichkann nicht mehr meine spiestnde laden da steht es würde nicht mit der aktuellen version übereinstimmen,hat jemand das gleiche problem?was kann ich tun?   

MFG


----------



## Faithz (5. September 2008)

Das war bei Stalker auch so. Nach dem Patch sind die Spielstände meist inkompatibel.
Heißt Du mußt nochmal von vorne beginnen.    
Ich hoffe ich habe Dir mit dieser Botschaft jetzt nicht den Tag verdorben.   
Gruß FaithzSR1


----------



## Mothman (5. September 2008)

@Faithz: Danke. Und kein Grund dir zu misstrauen. Das wird schon stimmen. 

Knapp 5GB über Steam wird allerdings auch kein Zuckerschlecken. Ich würde das Spiel schon gerne spielen dieses WE, allerdings bin ich zu faul in einen Laden zu gehen.^^

Mal gucken, was ich mache.


----------



## Faithz (5. September 2008)

Mothman am 05.09.2008 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> @Faithz: Danke. Und kein Grund dir zu misstrauen. Das wird schon stimmen.
> 
> Knapp 5GB über Steam wird allerdings auch kein Zuckerschlecken. Ich würde das Spiel schon gerne spielen dieses WE, allerdings bin ich zu faul in einen Laden zu gehen.^^
> 
> Mal gucken, was ich mache.



Wieso denn 5GB? Also es sind doch dann mehr so 10GB.    
Auf DVD ist es aber Multilingual. Könnte auch daran liegen.


----------



## Mothman (5. September 2008)

Faithz am 05.09.2008 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso denn 5GB? Also es sind doch dann mehr so 10GB.
> Auf DVD ist es aber Multilingual. Könnte auch daran liegen.


Kein Plan, wie ich auf 5GB komme. War wohl eine Schätzung.^^ 
10 GB macht das Ganze natürlich noch unangenehmer für den Download. Oh man...renn ich jetzt zu Media Markt?!   

Ich hätte noch Geheimakte2 und Spore, aber Clear Sky zeckt mich so an... 

Ratlos.


----------



## Faithz (5. September 2008)

Mothman am 05.09.2008 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Faithz am 05.09.2008 12:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Willst Du einen Tipp? 
Wenn ja, lass Dir gesagt sein Stalker Clear Sky spielt sich im Moment so wie Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl. Ähh, ich wollte sagen wie die ungepatchte Version von Stalker SoC. Hehe.
Also is klar was ich meine? Bugalarm.    
Ohne Patch 1 lassen sich nicht mal einige Effekte aktivieren.
Aber wenn du hart im Nehmen bist, und auch das original Stalker bei Release durchgespielt hast, auf zum Media Markt.
Die normale Version is auch recht günstig mit 35€.
P.S. Mit Patch 1 haben sich die kaputten Safegames erledigt, so dass man es eigntlich relativ gut spielen kann.
Gruß FaithzSR1


----------



## Fiffi1984 (5. September 2008)

Zum Thema "Was zocke ich am Wochenende" möchte ich hier auch noch was anmerken. 

Eigentlich wollte ich mir Clear Sky auch schon bei Release holen, aber so wie das hier und in anderen Tests teilweise beschrieben wird, hat es noch keinen Sinn.

Hab mir vor ein paar Wochen Bioshock geholt, konnte es aber wegen Soundproblemen noch nicht zocken. Hab seit gestern ne neue Soundkarte, also is Bioshock jetzt quasi wie ein neues Spiel.  

Wobei es mich schon ärgert dass Clear Sky so verbuggt ist. Die Atmosphäre beim ersten Teil war schon toll, wenn auch teilweise etwas verworren.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (5. September 2008)

Da Lob ich mir wieder meine Spiele PolitiK: 

Bei Spielen wo von vorneherein klar ist dass Sie total unfertig und Verbuggt sind warte ich ab bis manns gebraucht günstig kaufen kann. Dann sind alle Patches vorhanden und das Spiel läuft i.dR wie es sollte. Mann stelle sich vor man spielt nu 4 Stunden und dann kommt der 1 Patch: Savegames im Arsch, von vorne loslegen ....wirklich ? oder kann ich nach 2 Wochen wieder bei Null anfangen ?? Am Arsch....


----------



## Mothman (5. September 2008)

Ich habe STALKER 1 durchgespielt. Allerdings hatte ich dort auch das selbe Problem mit den Savegames. Ich war schon ziemlich weit, als ein Patch mir die Savegames vernichtet hat.^^

Da ich dieses WE eigentlich so wenig Ärger wie möglich haben wollte, werde ich wohl doch noch etwas warten.   

Kein Bock erst zu MM zu rennen und dann sich zuhause doch nur rumzuärgern. 

Vielleicht ist das auch ein Grund, dass CS über Steam erst morgen zu bekommen ist. Die wollen vieleicht eine gepatchte, bessere Version anbieten.


----------



## Faithz (5. September 2008)

Mothman am 05.09.2008 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe STALKER 1 durchgespielt. Allerdings hatte ich dort auch das selbe Problem mit den Savegames. Ich war schon ziemlich weit, als ein Patch mir die Savegames vernichtet hat.^^
> 
> Da ich dieses WE eigentlich so wenig Ärger wie möglich haben wollte, werde ich wohl doch noch etwas warten.
> 
> ...



Da müssen sie aber noch einiges patchen.   
Der erste Patch ist nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.
Kann allerdings sein, dass Patch 1 schon in der Steam Version integriert ist. Das würde Sinn machen.


----------



## lubio (5. September 2008)

Wollte grad ne Multiplayerkarte starten um mir die Engine und meine Grafik-Settings näher anzuschauen, bekomme jedoch die Fehlermeldung: " ungültiger cd-key ".

Weiß jemand weiter?

Hab schon mehrfach versucht den Key neu einzugeben um eventuelle Fehler aufzuspüren - leider ohne Erfolg -  
und ja ich hab immer Enter nach der Eingabe gedrückt.


----------



## Faithz (5. September 2008)

lubio am 05.09.2008 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte grad ne Multiplayerkarte starten um mir die Engine und meine Grafik-Settings näher anzuschauen, bekomme jedoch die Fehlermeldung: " ungültiger cd-key ".
> 
> Weiß jemand weiter?
> 
> ...



Komisch, vielleicht ein Bug? Hast Du schon Patch 1 installiert? Ansonsten mußt du mal bei GSC anfragen.
P.S. Du bist nicht zufällig an die Shift/Umstell Taste gekommen?   
Das ist mir mal passiert.   
Gruß FaithzSR1


----------



## crazy-jfk (5. September 2008)

Moin, hab das Spiel gerade bekommen. Mein Problem, es bricht nach wenigen Minuten einfach ab. In jeder Einstellung die ich versucht habe.
Habe als System einen AMD X2 6000+, GeForce8800GT, 4GB RAM.. und ja ich habe den neuesten Treiber von nvidia sowie den Stalker Patch.

Wäre dankbar für jede kleine hilfe.


----------



## lubio (5. September 2008)

Faithz am 05.09.2008 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> lubio am 05.09.2008 13:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe gerade gelesen, dass das Problem zumindest bei Stalker schon aufgetreten ist, eine übertragbare Lösung von damals habe ich bisher nicht gefunden.  

Was meint Ihr habe ich bei Saturn ne Chance das Spiel umzutauschen???


----------



## Faithz (5. September 2008)

crazy-jfk am 05.09.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, hab das Spiel gerade bekommen. Mein Problem, es bricht nach wenigen Minuten einfach ab. In jeder Einstellung die ich versucht habe.
> Habe als System einen AMD X2 6000+, GeForce8800GT, 4GB RAM.. und ja ich habe den neuesten Treiber von nvidia sowie den Stalker Patch.
> 
> Wäre dankbar für jede kleine hilfe.



Wie lautet die Fehlermeldung? 
Hast Du Vista 64 Bit ? Das Problem hat ich beim ersten Stalker Teil auch nachdem ich das ganze gepatcht hatte. Versuch es mal ohne Patch.
Ach,  bei mir kam die Lösung erst mit dem Finalen Stalker Patch für Vista. Unter XP lief es von anfang an gut.


----------



## Faithz (5. September 2008)

lubio am 05.09.2008 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Faithz am 05.09.2008 13:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ruhig Blut. Wenns ein bekanntes Problem ist, gibts auch bald ne Lösung. 
Saturn muss das Spiel nicht mehr zurück nehmen. Bei geöffneter Software kannst Du nur auch einen netten Mitarbeiter hoffen, denn dein CD Key ist ja jetzt gebraucht.


----------



## TBrain (5. September 2008)

Hat der Nachfolger immer noch das selbe Gameplay von Teil1? Oder fühlt es sich anders an?


----------



## newbie08 (5. September 2008)

TBrain am 05.09.2008 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Nachfolger immer noch das selbe Gameplay von Teil1? Oder fühlt es sich anders an?




@Faithz Danke^^hab aber scho längst neu angefangen.....

@TBrain 

Ja das Gameplay ist etwas anders,z.B. den Anzug den man anhat sieht man jetzt auch bein Waffe nachladen,und beim rennen schauts etwas anders aus,wie gesagt es hat sich ein bissjen verändert aber zum positiven,auch die Fraktionen sind besser integriert,denn die bekämpfen sich auch und du musst für diese verschiedene aufträge erfüllen.....

Ich spiele seit gestern und muss sagen es macht genauso viel Spass wie der vorgänger.

PS:Ich spiele auf alles maximum und es läuft perfekt flüssig ich hatte noch keinen einzigen ruckler.......   

MFG


----------



## lubio (5. September 2008)

Faithz am 05.09.2008 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> lubio am 05.09.2008 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OK, hab die Lösung gefunden, 
man man die sind aber au echt bescheuert:

Haben ein Y gedruckt (ist 100 pro n Y) meinten aber V. 

Zum Glück war ich so hartnäckig im Probieren, denn da hätte mir kein Patch geholfen.


----------



## Aresander (5. September 2008)

ACM am 04.09.2008 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Atmosphäre ist noch besser als im ersten Teil, nur wie gesagt, ist es leider auch noch so bugverseucht wie bei Teil 1.



Das ist keine Atmosphäre mehr, das ist ein wahr gewordener Alptraum ( im positiven Sinne  )

zocks jetzt seit zwei Stunden und einfach nur Atemberaubend, und vor allem die Fehler der SoC Welt wurden ausgebügelt, mehr Lebewesen, mehr Action, tolle Licht und Regeneffekt einfach klasse
Musste mal gesagt werden


----------



## crazy-jfk (5. September 2008)

Faithz am 05.09.2008 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> crazy-jfk am 05.09.2008 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke erstmal mal für deine Antwort:
Ich hatte gar keine Fehlermeldung, das Spiel geht einfach aus. Es ging ohne dem Patch auch so. Ich habe Vista 32. Kann es sein as es an der Speicherverwaltung liegt?


----------



## lubio (5. September 2008)

Mal n kleiner Tipp von mir:
Wen das extreme Headbobbing (Kopfschaukeln beim gehen  ) stört,
kann es mit dem Befehl cam_inert 0 reduzieren.

Was ist eigendlich mit dem im Spiel befindlichen Antialiasing-regler los?
Funktioniert der überhaut, sehe nämlich keine Unterschiede.Da war doch was bei Stalker*im Kopf kram* - kann es sein, dass der nur bei statischer Beleuchtung funzt?


----------



## Faithz (5. September 2008)

lubio am 05.09.2008 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal n kleiner Tipp von mir:
> Wen das extreme Headbobbing (Kopfschaukeln beim gehen  ) stört,
> kann es mit dem Befehl cam_inert 0 reduzieren.
> 
> ...



Das soll erst mit Patch 1 funktionieren. Ohne den Patch gehts nicht und ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob es sich mit Patch korrekt aktivieren lässt.


----------



## Aresander (5. September 2008)

Hi, und jetzt kommen Probleme!

Irwie haben die kleinen Medkits keinerlei wirkung oder eine die ich mit dem blossen Auge nicht sehen kann...  und irgendwie die tatsache das das spiel seit dem patch mit meinen HD 4850 Karten ( Crossfire 2 x ) irwie ruckelt, was es vorher nicht getan hat


----------



## Mothman (6. September 2008)

Aresander am 05.09.2008 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, und jetzt kommen Probleme!
> 
> Irwie haben die kleinen Medkits keinerlei wirkung oder eine die ich mit dem blossen Auge nicht sehen kann...  und irgendwie die tatsache das das spiel seit dem patch mit meinen HD 4850 Karten ( Crossfire 2 x ) irwie ruckelt, was es vorher nicht getan hat


Die kleinen Medikits stoppen Blutungen, falls du welche hast. Blutungen ziehen dir kontinuierlich Gesundheit ab. Wenn du Blutungen nicht stoppst, verblutest du.

Ich habe ein anderes Problem:

Ich will nach Kordon. Jetzt ist der Zugang aber bewacht. Und egal, wie vorsichtig ich mich ranschleiche, ich werde sofort unter schweren Beschuss genommen, wo ich keine Überlebenschance habe. 
Bin ich noch nicht stark genug? Wie komme ich da vorbei?

Danke.


----------



## doceddy (6. September 2008)

Mothman am 06.09.2008 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Aresander am 05.09.2008 21:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nachts ( hab ich in PCGH-Extr gelesen )


----------



## Mothman (6. September 2008)

doceddy am 06.09.2008 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachts ( hab ich in PCGH-Extr gelesen )


Ich habe es aber nachts probiert. Ich habe nachts, schleichend und alle Lichter aus probiert ... aber ohne Erfolg. Sofort ruft einer "Ein Stalker. Feuer frei" (oder so ähnlich) und es beginnt MG-Feuer. Man hat nicht mal eine Chance zurück zu schießen. 
Keine Ahnung, wie man da vorbeikommen soll.


----------



## Joe_2000 (6. September 2008)

Mothman am 06.09.2008 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Aresander am 05.09.2008 21:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, diese Stelle hab ich ungelogen ca. 40x gespielt und's letztlich mit einem Tipp aus einem anderem Forum geschafft: Versuche, möglichst nah an die MG heran zu kommen, hinter einen Baum oder diesen Felsen. Dann musst du dich erstmal leicht machen und fast alles aus dem Inventar werfen, um lange sprinten zu können. In einer Feuerpause sprintest du dann ganz dicht an dem Zaun auf der linken Seite entlang bis zu einem umgefallenen Baum, denn dort kannst du zwischen Zaun und Baum hindurch und Richtung Kontaktperson rennen und außer Reichweite der MG gelangen. Ein paar Medipacks und Binden sollten helfen, sprinten ist aber das wichtigste.

An dieser Stelle zeigt sich schon früh, wie sadistisch die Entwickler sind. Diese Stelle ist'n absoluter Witz, zumal man noch keine guten Distanzwaffen haben kann. Die Schrotflinte hat ja ne Reichweite von 50cm. Kurz darauf kommt übrigens eine ähnlich unterhaltsame Mission, die meiner Erinnerung nach 1:1 aus StalkeroC übernommen wurde: "Hilf dem Stalker". Ein doofer Stalker wird von drei lächerlichen Hunden angefallen und benötigt meine Hilfe. Das Problem nur ist, dass es fast unmöglich ist, den Typ auch nur zu erreichen, bevor ihn die Hunde zerfleischen. Man sieht die zwar schon von Weitem, kann sie aber nicht töten...läuft man näher hin, löst ein Script aus und die Hunde rennen auf den los. Einmal hab ichs tatsächlich geschafft, die Hunde zu killen doch was war dann? Der Freak ballert auf mich weil er auch ne Kugel abbekommen hat. Ich hab die Mission sicherlich 30x probiert, nur um festzustellen, ob man sie überhaupt lösen kann.  

Richtig gut ist den Entwicklern ja auch die Nacht gelungen. Das erste Spiel, das absolute Dunkelheit darstellen kann. Und nun möge mir keiner kommen mit: "Das ist doch realistisch!!" - Natürlich ist es das! Aber ich hätte in echt auch keinen Spaß, blind durch ein verseuchtes Gebiet zu laufen! Ich spiele, um SPASS zu haben, nicht um zu leiden! Natürlich dauert die Nacht ingame auch gestört lang, wär ja zu einfach sonst.   
Zum Glück stürzt das Spiel regelmäßig ab, ich würde sonst verrückt werden. Andererseits: Je länger man zum Durchspielen braucht, desto höher wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man irgendwann vor der Frage steht: Neuen Patch installieren oder Savegame behalten.   
Immerhin konnte ich mein Inventar auf 200kg modden, jetzt kann ich genug Binden und Spritzen mit mir rumtragen, damit ich nicht verblute, wenn ich an einer Dornenhecke hängen bleibe oder von einem verdorbenen Brot vergiftet werde. 

Das ganze ist an sich schon so erbärmlich und würde für eine Schließung des Entwicklungsstudios reichen, doch skurrilerweise lief es ja schon beim Release von StalkeroC genauso. Aber gut, wenn man schon die Maps und Co. übernimmt, wieso dann nicht auch das Debakel drumherum? Neu ist einzig die Boshaftigkeit, mit der dem Spieler der Spielspaß geraubt werden soll.


----------



## The-Witcher (6. September 2008)

Meine übersetzung des Patches 1,5,04: nicht zuviel erwarten

???? ? ????? 1.5.04 ??? Clear sky! 19:16  
-? HUD ????????? ??????? ???????!
-????????? ???? ? ?????? ?????? "?????? ??????". 
-????????? ???? ?? ?????? "?????? ??????", ? ??? ?????? ???? ??????? ???????? ??????? ?? ???? ?????????. 
-????????? ???, ??????? ???????? ? ????? ???? ?? ????? ???????. 
-?????????? ????????? ?? ?????????? ??????. 
-?????????? ????????????? ????????? ???????, ????? ??? ??????? ? ??????????? ?????. 
-??????? ??????? "?????????". (?????????? ? ??????? ?????? ?? ??????????)
-?????????? ???? ???????? ? ?????!

?????????? ?? 02.09.08: 

-??????? ????? ????????? ??????????? ????????????????? ??????????!
-???????? ???????????????? ???????? ? ????????. 
-????????? ??????????? ?????????? ??????? ??????????. 
-????????? ???? ??? ??????? ????????? ????????? ??????????.(???? ?????????? ??? ??????) 
-????????? ???? ??? ??????? ?????? ????????? ?????? ? ???????? ??????????. (??????? "????????? ??????" 
-????????? ??? ? ?????????? ???????? ???????????????, ???? ?????? ?? ?????????? ????? 150 ??????.(???????? ?? ?????????, ????? ???? ? ???????????) 
-????????? ?????????? ????? ? ???????? ????????. 
-?????????? ??????? ?????????? ?????? "?????? ??????? ?? ?????", ????? ?????????? 
???? ?????? ??? ???????????? ?????. 
-????????? ?????? ???????, ??????, ???? ?? ????? ??????? ????? ????????? ? ???????, ?? ?????????? ?????? ?? ??????????. 
-????????? ???? ?? ????? ?????????? ?????? ?? ?????????? ????????? (????? ?????? ????? ???????? ??? ???????, ? ? ????????? ???? ??? - ????? ????? ???? ????? ?????, ? ??????? ??? ????) 
-????????? ???? ??? ?????? ???? ?????? ??????.(?? ????? ?????????? ?????????????? ???????) 
-?????????? ?????? ????? ??????? ? ???????. (???????????)




Spiel auf patch ... für cler sky

Im HUD hinzugefügt Zeile Staminy?
ausgebessert crasch beim Anfangsgebiet "Dunkles Tal"
ausgebessert crash beim Anfangsgebiet "dunkles Tal", für jenen fall wenn im voraus sprängt tunnel im lager tagelöhner
ausgebessert bug, welcher  kommt  roter spiel  wo zeit emporschleuder
ausgebessert etwas nicht stabile röte?
ausgebessert simmuliert das Verhalten der Abteilungen, wenn sie gingen von den genommenen Punkten weg.
das niveau "lazarett", maschinengewährschütze und sniper sind sterblich
ausgebessert preis der patronen und reservierungen? 


NEurungen vom ...... 


technisch schuld hinzugefügt möglichkeit zu vervolkommen ekzoskelet
wiederstandsfähigkeit der monster zu granaten gesenkt
hinzugefügt möglichkeit patronen per doppelklick zu verstezen
ausgepessert crash während des aufladens der letzten erhaltung wenn erhaltung nicht allgemein
crash gefixt beim versuch im geöffnetem inventar waffen fallen zu lassen, knopf waffe fallenlassen
ausgebessert bug mit wechselndem aufgebautem leveldesign  wenn weggehen auf entfernung 150 meter , ist auf agroprome, neben nory zum untergrund
mehr findbares geld bei banditen
ausgebessert bedingung quest erfüllt,  rettet diggera von den hunden , quest erfüllt wenn digger seslber tötet hunde
ausgebessert skript des Emporschleuderns, jetzt, wenn sich während des Emporschleuderns der Spieler in der Zuflucht befindet, so wird die Verwaltung des Spielers nicht abgenommen.
ausgebessert crash wo erfüllt quest na Ist ???? während der Ausführung ?????? auf die Erbringung der Gegenstände korrigiert (wenn nimmst Du quest drei Granaten zu bringen, und im Inventar sind zwei - quest man konnte, mit dem Abflug dabei) sofort abgeben
ausgebessert crash bei dem Tod aller Mitglieder der Abteilung korrigiert. (Während der Ausführung der nebensächlichen Aufgaben)
ausgebessert oft crash mit server und client. multiplayer

Fehler nicht ausgeschlossen, bedenke man die Zeit des Postings und da ich schon sehr müde bin habe ichs jetz mal so für euch übersetzt.


----------



## veilchen (6. September 2008)

Mothman am 06.09.2008 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Aresander am 05.09.2008 21:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe das wie folgt gelöst...
Nach dem Alarm ist ein Soldat in meine Richtung gestürmt und hat mich angegriffen.Nach dessen Ableben bin ich stürmend jeweils von Felsen zu Felsen gerannt und habe mich vor dem Mündungsfeuer der Minigun geduckt (2 Felsen). Anschließend dann unter dem Baumstamm des umgefallenen Baumes verkrochen! Wenn du unter dem Baumstamm bist musst du nicht nur kriechen sondern auch robben, ganz wichtig, sonst segnest du das zeitliche! Dabei immer wieder auf den Gesundheitsbalken achten und ggf. Verbände und Medikits benutzen! Nutze die Nachladepausen des MG-Soldaten aus um nachfolgende Aktion auszuführen! Anschließend vom Baumstamm wieder hervorkriechen und rennend davonlaufen, bis die Stimme von Sidorowitsch ertönt. Die Soldaten lassen dann von dir ab! So habe ich das in zwei Versuchen gelöst - Also die Umgebung als Deckung nutzen!

Gruß
veilchen


----------



## oehne (6. September 2008)

nach lesen dieses threads habe ich entschieden, dass ich das spiel nicht kaufe!


----------



## Rage1988 (6. September 2008)

Die Entwickler gehören doch gesteinigt   
Ich hab das Spiel zwar nicht , aber was man hier schon wieder alles liest   .

Das ist ja wie wenn ich ein Auto ohne Reifen kaufe , weil die Reifen erst später nachgeliefert werden und solange muss ich mit dem Auto ohne Reifen fahren    

Der erste Teil von Stalker war anfangs völlig verbuggt und jetzt im 2. Teil wieder , lernen die Entwickler gar nichts dazu   

Ich wollte mir damals Stalker SoC zulegen , aber was ich so gelesen habe , hat mich davon abgehalten und beim 2. Teil ist es nicht anders .

Die Entwickler sollen mal lernen ein fertiges Spiel zu veröffentlich , solange sollte keiner das Spiel kaufen .

Mein Beileid an alle , die es sich gekauft haben , ich werde es nicht kaufen


----------



## veilchen (6. September 2008)

@ The Witcher

sehr nett von dir diesen Bericht/Post zu Übersetzen. Vielleicht hast du es im Eifer des Gefechts vergessen - Quellenangabe!  
Ich würde gerne wissen wann der Patch erscheint, hoffe dann meine Save mitretten zukönnen   

Gruß
veilchen


----------



## Mothman (6. September 2008)

veilchen am 06.09.2008 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> @ The Witcher
> 
> sehr nett von dir diesen Bericht/Post zu Übersetzen. Vielleicht hast du es im Eifer des Gefechts vergessen - Quellenangabe!
> Ich würde gerne wissen wann der Patch erscheint, hoffe dann meine Save mitretten zukönnen
> ...


Von welchem Patch sprecht ihr überhaupt? Vom zweiten? Weil einen Patch gibt es doch schon lange...


----------



## veilchen (6. September 2008)

Also zu den kritischen Berichten hier im Forum muss ich auch was sagen! Sicherlich haben Einige mit dem Game Probleme, ich für meinem teil auch hin und wieder. Z.B. kommt ein ruckelndes Gefühl zustande wenn ich mich unter andere Stalkern mische in der Clear Sky Basis oder der Stalker Basis in Kordon - da besteht sicherlich noch Optimierungsbedarf seitens GSC
Auch der schon erwähnte Fall mit dem AA und AF, diese habe ich komplett deaktiviert (im Nvidia Treibermenü und in den Optionen von Clear Sky)- sieht etwas unschön aus steigert aber auch die Performance. ich spiele im Schnitt mit 30-35fps nur in den Basen sinkt die fps-Rate auf 25 ab bei 1248x1024 Auflösung, alles auf Maximum.
Abstürze habe ich bisher keinen Einzigen gehabt! Die Quests, ok ich mache nicht jeden Nebenquest, verfolge hauptsächlich die Hauptquest, aber die Quest mit dem Hund hatte ich das gleiche Problem, der Typ ist draufgegangen noch bevor ich einen Schuss abgeben konnte  

Ansonsten die Atmosphäre ist genial - wesentlich stimmungsvoller als im Vorgänger! Zu den Nächten sage ich nur - es ist halt dunkel (so blöd es jetzt auch klingt), aber ich halte es für absolut realistisch, dass man *nicht* 100m in die Ferne schauen kann um 1 Uhr in der Nacht - da muss man für sich selber die Entscheidung treffen lege ich mehr Wert auf Realismus oder den (Arcade-)Spielspaß. Das ANchladen der Waffen mit Unschärfe-Effekt - genial gelungen   
Die rivalisierenden Kämpfe, da besteht z.T. noch Verbesserungsbedarf! Beispiel: Ich komme das erste Mal nach Kordon bei der Militärbasis und drehe sogleich wieder um, weil ich noch Waffen verhökern will - hatte kein Kontakt mit feindlichen Einheiten oder der Stalker-Fraktion. Defakto im Sumpfland komme ich zu einer von der Clear Sky besetzen Maschinenbasis und schon greifen mich gewisse Clear-Sky Member an, da muss ich sagen - ein Patch muss her, zumal ich vorher ein Mitgleid der Fraktion war und weder wen von der Fraktion getötet habe!

Dann der Fall mit der Strahlung. Ich begebe mich in ein Gebiet mit großem Strahlungsniveau und fange an zu bluten. Entferne mich dann und nehme sogleich eine Spritze und einen Verband und trotzdem besteht die Strahlung weiterhin - ein Patch muss her!
Aber beim nächsten Mal an einer anderen Stelle hilft die Spritze und alles ist normal.

Nun wie gesagt es besteht noch hier und da Verbesserungsbedarf, aber so schlecht wie manche es hier niederreden - da finde ich es ist nicht gerechtfertigt - zumal es eineige wohl nicht besitzen!

gruß
veilchen


----------



## veilchen (6. September 2008)

Mothman am 06.09.2008 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> veilchen am 06.09.2008 11:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Offensichtlich der nächste Patch - aber ohne Quellenangabe ist das schwer nachvollziehbar!
Ich habe auch schon gegoogelt, jedoch bisher nichts derartiges gefunden!


----------



## Mothman (6. September 2008)

veilchen am 06.09.2008 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Offensichtlich der nächste Patch - aber ohne Quellenangabe ist das schwer nachvollziehbar!
> Ich habe auch schon gegoogelt, jedoch bisher nichts derartiges gefunden!


Also er hat ja  1,5,04 geschrieben , was wohl Version 1.5.04 sein soll. Und imao ist das der erste Patch, also der hier:
http://www.gameswelt.de/downloads/patches/11811-S.T.A.L.K.E.R._Clear_Sky_-_Patch_1.html

Ich kann mich aber selbstverständlich auch irren. Aber mMn, ist das der erste und bisher einzige Patch.


----------



## veilchen (6. September 2008)

Mothman am 06.09.2008 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> veilchen am 06.09.2008 11:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der jetzige Patch ist 1.5.03. Das mit dem HUD und der Stamina ist bei dem noch nicht implementiert - also gehe ich schon davon aus, dass er auch 1.5.04 meint Das was auf russisch geschrieben steht, stimmt auch in der Übersetzung. Aber wir werden sehen, wenn die betreffende Person den Link postet oder es öffentlich auch auf deutschen Gamer-Seiten publiziert wird - bisweilen will ich mich aber nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen!  

Gruß veilchen


----------



## Jerec (6. September 2008)

Hallo,

wie heißt nochmal der Konsolenbefehl um sich die FPS anzeigen zu lassen?

C ya

JEREC


----------



## Aresander (6. September 2008)

doceddy am 06.09.2008 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 06.09.2008 00:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habs geschafft und zwar mit rennen von Baum zu Stein und wieder zu Baum, ich würde auf keinen Fall bis in die Nacht warten weil dann ist es wirklich Zappenduster ( auch mit lampe ) und man wird andauernd von nicht gesehenen gegenständen wie dem Stachelzaun und Bäumen aufgehalten und automatisch zum Futter des Schnellfeuergewehrs


nen weiteres Problem manchmal bverliere ich Leben ohne das ich verletzt oder Strahlung ausgesetzt bin...


----------



## The-Witcher (6. September 2008)

Jerec am 06.09.2008 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie heißt nochmal der Konsolenbefehl um sich die FPS anzeigen zu lassen?
> 
> ...



rs_show on denke ich 

ja hadelt sich um den patch 1.5.04 der nur für die russische version gibt

hier der link wer russisch kann

http://gameguru.ru/files/7133/view.html


----------



## veilchen (6. September 2008)

Also hier hab ich jetzt doch im GSC-Forum was gefunden. Laut den Berichten ist der *russische Patch 1.2* schon bereit erschienen - aber lest selbst (wer des Englischen mächtig ist!)  
http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr&lang=en

Gruß
veilchen

EDIT: Ihr müsst euch etwas durchs Forum kämpfen. Zuerst auf S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky und anschließend den Post "Patch 1.2 released... soon" klicken!


----------



## Joe_2000 (6. September 2008)

The-Witcher am 06.09.2008 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Jerec am 06.09.2008 12:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"rs_stats 1" ist der Befehl.


----------



## The-Witcher (6. September 2008)

http://www.stalker-gamer.ucoz.ru/news/2008-09-04-116

den text hatte ich von der oben erwähnten seite kopiert und meines ermessens übersetzt.

aja und die erste zeile heisst:

Hinzufügen der Zeile Ausdauer.

Um was klarzustellen patch 1.01 = 1.5.03
                                                    1.2   =1.5.04

PS: Ich hoffe ihr habt weit gespielt den mit patch 1.5.04 müsst ihr neu anfangen .......


----------



## Joe_2000 (6. September 2008)

Nun, einige Stunden weiter, zeigen sich positive Seiten des Spiels. Richtig cool finde ich das Aufmotzen der Aufrüstung, gefällt mir echt gut. Jetzt, mit Nachtsichtgerät, sind die Nächte auch nicht mehr ganz so dunkel.   Auch die Atmosphäre erreicht wieder Stalker-Niveau, besonders die Innenlevels rocken. Die Story kommt auch langsam in Fahrt, gerade kam erstmals Strelok ins Spiel.   

Andererseits: Habt ihr auch so wenig Nebenquests? Ich hab zwar zig Aufträge, dass ich irgendwelche Speichersticks mit Modifikationsanleitungen finden soll (wo zur Hölle gibts die?) und werde regelmäßig zu irgendwelchen Angriff-/Verteidigungsaktionen gerufen, doch wirkliche Nebenquests gibts irgendwie nicht.   

Weitergehend: Wo gibts Artefakte? Ich bin nun auf dem Weg nach Jantar, habe aber noch keinen einzigen Artefakt gefunden. Man findet die Dinger doch nur mit dem Detektor, oder? Muss man da mehr machen, als mit dem durch die Gegend zu laufen? Wie machen sich die Artefakte dann bemerkbar?    

Abschließend: Ich hab mich grad mehr oder minder aus Versehen den Wächtern angeschlossen und nun hassen mich alle. Kommt man da wieder raus?


----------



## weeza (6. September 2008)

also ich hatte keine geduld mehr: ich hab meine dvd vorhin bei amazon reingestellt.... 

die KI-kumpels schieben einen hinter deckungen hervor, stehen einem (natürlich selbst auch unverschiebbar) im weg und die wege sind einfach viel zu lang. die ausrüstung mit einer pistole und einer autom. knarre ist ein witz.

aber das schlimmste ist die wirklich gähnend langweilige story. 
die müsste IMHO gleich (wenigstens) zu anfang ein echter knaller sein - mit einer hohen handlungsdichte. die kann ja meinetwegen mit der zeit auch etwas schwächeln, aber es müsste einen doch wenigstens zu anfang richtig packen!!

ich werde mir heute abend mal den online-modus anschauen und mich dann meiner vorfreude auf crysis warhead hingeben  

und für die grafik gibt's, bei meiner (ordentlichen) pc-config, auch nur ne 2-.

so, jetzt könnt ihr alle anfangen mich als nörgler zu beschimpfen...


----------



## veilchen (6. September 2008)

Joe_2000 am 06.09.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits: Habt ihr auch so wenig Nebenquests? Ich hab zwar zig Aufträge, dass ich irgendwelche Speichersticks mit Modifikationsanleitungen finden soll (wo zur Hölle gibts die?) und werde regelmäßig zu irgendwelchen Angriff-/Verteidigungsaktionen gerufen, doch wirkliche Nebenquests gibts irgendwie nicht.
> 
> Weitergehend: Wo gibts Artefakte? Ich bin nun auf dem Weg nach Jantar, habe aber noch keinen einzigen Artefakt gefunden. Man findet die Dinger doch nur mit dem Detektor, oder? Muss man da mehr machen, als mit dem durch die Gegend zu laufen? Wie machen sich die Artefakte dann bemerkbar?



Nebenquests, soweit ich das jetzt überblickt habe, sind NPC's die dich rufen oder dir zuwinken meist auch mit Nebenquests verbunden. Jedoch bisweilen habe ich nicht viele Nebenquests gemacht, also kann ich mich da auch irren. 
Artefakte findest du wo es Anomalien gibt. Ich für meinen Teil habe es bisher nicht bei jeder Anomalie machen können, weil die nötige Schutzausrüstung nicht vorhanden ist und wegen der Strahlung. Du holst einfach dein Detektor und prüfst die Gegend um die Anomalie, je höher der Piepton desto näher das Artefakt.
Wegen der Fraktion, versuch mal an Aufgaben der von dir bevorzugten Fraktion zu kommen oder  wenn die Situation es zulässt der anderen Fraktion zu helfen, wenn diese durch ihre Erzfeinde angegriffen wird. 
Vielleicht kannst du ja sagen bei welchen Fraktion es sich am meisten lohnt  

gruß
veilchen


----------



## UTDARKCTF (6. September 2008)

Die Stelle am Anfang von Kordon ist so ziemlich das unfairste was ich je in einem Spiel gesehen habe . Nach dem werweiswievielten Veruch hab ich jetzt abgebrochen , sowas macht kein Spass. Dazu gesellen sich reichlich Bugs und ruckelige Grafik. Wenn alles funktionieren würde währe Clear Sky ein Super Spiel , aber so.......

Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kann ich nur dringend vom Kauf abraten , vielleicht bringt ja der ein oder andere Patch noch was !?


----------



## Aresander (6. September 2008)

Mal ne kleine Warnung, beim Übergang zu den Müllhalen vom Kordon aus warten hinter dem Bus eine Bande schwerstbewaffneter Baditen ( Chaser Schrotflinten , Aftermarks und MP5 ) die allesamt einem erst mal nen paar granaten auf den Deckel werfen -.- am besten nen Gewehr mit Zielfernrohr oder nen schweres Militär gewehr einpacken sonst ist ratzfatz feierabend


und nen weiteres Problem, sobald man dieses Lager eingenommen hat kommt irgendwie kein Nachschub


----------



## veilchen (6. September 2008)

Aresander am 06.09.2008 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne kleine Warnung, beim Übergang zu den Müllhalen vom Kordon aus warten hinter dem Bus eine Bande schwerstbewaffneter Baditen ( Chaser Schrotflinten , Aftermarks und MP5 ) die allesamt einem erst mal nen paar granaten auf den Deckel werfen -.- am besten nen Gewehr mit Zielfernrohr oder nen schweres Militär gewehr einpacken sonst ist ratzfatz feierabend
> 
> 
> und nen weiteres Problem, sobald man dieses Lager eingenommen hat kommt irgendwie kein Nachschub



Mir haben se erstmal all meine Kohle gestohlen - dann habe ich neugeladen und se übern Haufen geschossen...LOL


----------



## Aresander (6. September 2008)

1. Gibt es neue Monster ?

2. Gibt es im Sumpf bei der Müllhalde Snorks oder Bloodsucker


----------



## grossesmannes (6. September 2008)

Tja, das wars, kann meine Savegame nimma laden, kein einziges mehr meiner 3 aktuellen, bekomme am ende des ladevorgangs immer nen schwarzen bildschirm.
Wenn mann speichert ist es nie gewiss ob der save auch funzt. 

So ein verbuggtes game hatt die Welt noch nie gesehen, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist es unspielbar, ich kann jedem nur vom kauf abrraten.


----------



## Aresander (6. September 2008)

UTDARKCTF am 06.09.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Stelle am Anfang von Kordon ist so ziemlich das unfairste was ich je in einem Spiel gesehen habe . Nach dem werweiswievielten Veruch hab ich jetzt abgebrochen , sowas macht kein Spass. Dazu gesellen sich reichlich Bugs und ruckelige Grafik. Wenn alles funktionieren würde währe Clear Sky ein Super Spiel , aber so.......
> 
> Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kann ich nur dringend vom Kauf abraten , vielleicht bringt ja der ein oder andere Patch noch was !?



Abraten würde ich nicht, es macht schon spaß, beim Kordon weiß ich nicht was du da machst, beobachte deinen PDA, dann siehst du wann die Wache gerade nicht die GAtling bemannt und du rennen kannst, hat bei mir gleich beim ersten Anlauf geklappt, was die Grafik anbelangt , es bringt ab und zu mal nen Freeze von ner halben Sekunde aber net permanent sondern wie es scheint eher bei Plan übergängen, sprich übergängen zwischen den einzelnen Kartensegmenten, aber ansponsten kann man das Speil Ruckelfrei spielen

E6600/ 2 GB 667 / HD 4850   = max Details/ 4 faches Anti A und 6 fache Filterung / alle details hoch bei 1280 x 960 = 25 fps oder höher

D930 / 2GB DDR ! / Geforce 8600  mitlere Details 2x Antialiasing und Filterung auch flüssig
ca 20 fps leicht ruckelig



			
				grossesmannes am 06.09.2008 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> kann meine Savegame nimma laden



haste das Spiel gepatcht ? wenn du spielstände hattest und dann gepatcht hast ist das ein völlig normales phänomen


			
				grossesmannes am 06.09.2008 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> So ein verbuggtes game hatt die Welt noch nie gesehen


Schwachfug, wohl nie Gothic 3 gespielt wat   


			
				grossesmannes am 06.09.2008 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist es unspielbar


ok so extrem isses nun net , ich bin schon in Limansk ohne nennenswerte Probleme angekommen,  biste sicher das das net eher an deiner Kiste liegt als an dem Spiel ? 

Bugs hat das spiel aber keine wirklich gravierenden, bis auf den das es abstürzt wenn man einen wichtigen Charakter tötet, aber da gehe ich einfach mal von aus das die Entwickler nicht damit gerechnet haben das jemand  soetwas bringt 


*Contra: *was  nervt, die Preise für die Waffen sind viel zu hoch und der Leichenkoffertrick klappt immer noch.  Und das die Zombies klare Texte aufsagen können, die AKs in Händen des Militärs wie ne Sniper Zielsicher sind und in den Händen eines Players der reine Schrott. Immer die selben GEsichter beim Militär, Waffen haben unentwegt Ladehämmungen im Ideal Zustand also kein Verschleiss, und das beim ersten Schuss nachm LAden schon !!! NPCs agieren nicht immer richtig ( schieben einen von Kanten, stehen nur dumm rum oder rücken nicht nach ), NPCs ( wie Sidorovitch  ) quasseln einen zu während man sich die Ware ansieht oder einfach vor ihnen steht

*Pro: *Physik ist bei weitem besser, genau wie die KI die nun wirklich gezielt Granaten schmeisst und über PI mal Daumen über die Schulter schiesst, Optik, Effekte, Dass es nachts wirklich duster ist, man net mehr die Hand vor Augen sieht (=? was die Feinde jedoch leider auch net am Zielen stört  ), was man sich mal ansehen sollte ist ein Gewitter bei Nacht! Sieht ser beeindruckend aus... vor allem wenn irgendwo unter einem ( man sitzt auf nem Betonblock ) nen Snork rumrennt und seinen Rasselatem hören lässt    


Afaik: Das Spiel sieht wirklich sehr schön aus, und die KI ist nicht einmal dumm.... nur Ignoriert sie den PC leider komplett was Wegfindung anbelangt, zumindest im eigenem Team. Laufwege wurden durch die Führer drastisch verkürzt ( keine 3 h Realtime mehr nötig um vom Kordon zum Schmelzer zu kommen  )    


So und da ich grad so schön im Redefluss bin nochmal nen paar kleine Tipps:

- Wenn ihr ein Scharfschützengewehr sucht geht in die Militärbasis ( Vorsicht hochgradig mit Anomalien, Zombies und durchgedrehten Militärs versehen ) und schaltet den nicht zombifizierten Heckenschützen auf dem Turm im Militär Lager ( ja nen Lager im Lager ihr werdets verstehen wenn ihr es seht ) aus. Das gibt dann ein nettes Großkalibergewehr

- Gegenstände zum verkaufen findet ihr auch am besten hier da es einen fortwährenden Nachschub an dämlichen Zombis gibt die allesamt mit Aftermarks und Schrot Chasern bewaffnet sind ( Leichenkoffer hilft beim tragen   sprich den ganzen plunder zu einer kiste vorerst tragen '[ weil Zombie-Leichen verschwinden wenn neue generiert werden ,; kommen alle aus dem Zugtunnel mit den vielen Anomalien ] und dann eine Leiche schnappen und den ganzen Plunder in die Leiche bzw deren Rucksack stopfen ) dann die Leiche mit Umschalt F krallen und ab zum nächsten Händler oder Depot wo ihr das Zeug vertickert

-Ne Warnung, bei dem Geisterdorf bei den Militärlagern gibt es wie es scheint nach wie vor Schnorks, nur das diese nun auch durch ein Rudel Schattenhunde ergänzt werden, zumindest hatte ich beim Turm zwei Snorks und nen Rudel dieser blöden Pseudoköter am hals, was dann doch ziemlich haarig wurde

- Mission Flucht vorm Militär kann ich nur nachwievor den Tipp geben, erst einmal dort oben ausharren und sich kurz sehen lassen, bis sie die Militärs loschicken, dort oben hinter nem Stein verkriechen und einen nach dem anderen abballern , wenn man sicher sein kann das nichts mehr kommt rennt von Baum zu Baum und versorgt euuch mit nem Schnellverband gegebenenfalls großes Medkit, und wenn ihr bei der straße seid, meidet diese, rennt links daneben auf das Dorf zu mitten durch die Botanik, das dort oben gleich nen Mutant wartet

- Passiert manchmal das es auch im Kordon etc Emissionen gibt, geht sofort in ein Haus und haltet euch so weit wie möglich von den Fenstern fern!!!


----------



## Gelos (7. September 2008)

Mothman am 06.09.2008 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Aresander am 05.09.2008 21:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grüße,
es gibt noch eine weitere Möglichkeit nach KORDON zu gelangen. *Nicht mit dem Ortskundigen Reisen*. Schaut auf dem PDA. Im Norden befindet sich ein weitere Übergang nahe einem Bauernhof. Da dieser Hof mit Banditen besetzt ist, empfiehlt es sich, diesen zu umgehen (so hab ich es gemacht). Mit etwas Geschick, Medikits und Mut erreicht man den Übergang und gelangt an eine Stelle Nördlich des Zielpunktes in KORDON, weitab vom Militär, und kann seine Weg fortsetzen.

Mfg
Gruselbär


----------



## Larry_C (7. September 2008)

grossesmannes am 06.09.2008 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> So ein verbuggtes game hatt die Welt noch nie gesehen, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist es unspielbar, ich kann jedem nur vom kauf abrraten.



ja warum kauft man sich auch ein Spiel zum Release? Ist doch mittlerweile ein alter Hut dass die *Fertigstellung* noch ein halbes Jahr dauert......... und dann isses auch schon billiger......... 

heutzutage kann man ja nicht mal mehr ein Adventure ruhigen Gewissens gleich zum Start kaufen........


----------



## newbie08 (7. September 2008)

Hallo nochmal....

Hatte bisher kein einziges problem mit dem Game ich spiele es auf alles maximum und es ist alles ruckelfrei....

Aber bei der Mission wo man vom Förster aus in die militärbasis muss stürzt das spiel automatisch ab!!!!Am anfang von level ist alles einwandfrei aber sobald ich über die grenze in die basis gehe kackt das spiel nach en paar sekunden ab ich versteh das nicht ich hatte bisher noch nie soen problem mit dem spiel bisher lief alles gut.......

Woran kann das liegen is das en BUG?Hatte mich so auf das game gefreut und dann son scheiß   

Ich warte einfach auf den nächsten patch    

Und wenn nichts mehr klappt zock ich Crysis wieder durch bis Warhead kommt   

MFG


----------



## veilchen (7. September 2008)

Ein Hinweis für diejenigen die den Hauptquest verfolgen. Wenn mann aus dem dunklen Tal kommend nach Kordon reist um Fang zu folgen, muss man in einen Untergrund gehen. Hierbei stehlen Banditen einem sämtliche Sachen, diese kann man sich zwar wiederholen, aber mit einer kleinen Pistole bewaffnet geht das etwas schwer! Deswegen mein Tipp: Legt vorher sämtliche Sachen auf den Boden (Achtung!! Artefakte nicht auf den Boden werfen, weil diese dann vernichtet werden, stattdessen eine Kiste oder Rucksack aufsuchen). Dann ist das wiederbeschaffen der Sachen mit der herkömlichen Ausrüstung ein Kinderspiel.

Gruß
veilchen


----------



## Aresander (7. September 2008)

ok danke, kam leider zu spät   

aber ich habe jetzt ein anderes Problem da smich fuchst

Auf meiner alten Möhre Athlon X2 64 4800+ 2gb 8400 GS 512  wird in der Clear Sky Basis netzte und auf dem Bauernhof hinter dem Bahndamm Netzte und Stacheldraht gezeigt, bei meinem neuen System  Q6600 2 gb 2x HD4850 512 werden diese nicht angezeigt und ich kann die Regeneffekte nicht aktivieren    

weiß jemand rat ?


----------



## veilchen (7. September 2008)

Aresander am 07.09.2008 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ok danke, kam leider zu spät
> 
> aber ich habe jetzt ein anderes Problem da smich fuchst
> 
> ...



Hmmm...das Prob habe ich zwar nicht, aber spontan fällt mir nur der Grafikkartentreiber ein. versuche mal testweise der vorgehenden ATI Treiber zu installieren.
Weil ich hab das Prob das der Forceware Treiber 177.92 beta bei mir für einen kleinen Leistungsschub sorgt, jedoch habe ich damit hin und wieder Grafikfehler, sprich ich seh den Boden verschmiert im Himmel. nach einem neustart geht das dann wieder. Ist halt noch kein optimierter Treiber von Nvidia da, leider.
Ich weis jetzt direkt nicht ob der ATI Treiber schon für clear sky optimiert ist.

Gruß
veilchen

P.S. die Regeneffekte lassen sich nur mit den "erweiterten dynamischen Darstellungen der Objekte" aktivieren...


----------



## veilchen (7. September 2008)

Joe_2000 am 06.09.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits: Habt ihr auch so wenig Nebenquests? Ich hab zwar zig Aufträge, dass ich irgendwelche Speichersticks mit Modifikationsanleitungen finden soll (wo zur Hölle gibts die?)



Offensichtlich findet man die Speichersticks nicht so in der Gegend. Mann muss vorher gegen Bares bei Händlern Verstecke erkaufen (als Auftrag). Anschließend anfragen was im Versteck drin ist.  

Gruß
veilchen


----------



## newbie08 (7. September 2008)

Danke das mia mal jemand hilft...... 

Aba egal Crysis macht mehr fun....

Ausserdem kommt am 18. September Warhead und Warhammer Online spätestens dann wäre Stalker Clear SHIT im Müll gelandet,habs mia nua zur überbrückung gekauft....

Also Leuts finger weg von so scheiß verbuggten spielen!!!


----------



## Aloras (8. September 2008)

Faithz am 04.09.2008 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ACM am 04.09.2008 19:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ich stalker auf eunem q9550 zocken (intel)


----------



## Mothman (8. September 2008)

@Gruselbär:
Danke, danke. Bin aber schon lange viel weiter. War dann doch nicht so schwer, wie es anfangs wirkte, die Stelle.   


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vorher muss ich klarstellen, dass ich noch nicht durchgespielt habe!

Ich pers. habe kaum Bugs.
2mal Back to Desktop. Ansonsten alles einwandfrei.

Nur die KI hat manchmal derbe Aussetzer. Manche bleiben selbst unter Beschuss stehen und manche zielen besser als John Wayne und haben Augen, wie ein Adler.
Ganz nervig ist es, wenn die NPC einem den Weg blockieren. Hatte so eine Situation: Die Emission droht, ich muss schnell in ein sicheres Gebäude, um zu überleben. Doch keinen außer mir scheint es zu interessieren. Die anderen stehen scheinbar anteilnahmlos in der Gegend rum und quatschen einen auch noch in aller Seelenruhe an. Und dann versperren die mir auch noch den einzigen schmalen Durchgang zur nächsten, sicheren Zone. Da bin ich vor Wut fast ausgerastet.^^

Der Rest ist wieder geil. Die Feuergefechte sind wieder einmal großartig, packend und aufgrund der Wafffenvielfalt und Waffenmods nie langweilig. Die Grafik sieht - auf meinem System jedenfalls - super aus (1280*1024 hohe Details).
Allerdings bekommt man manchmal ein bisschen das Gefühl, dass das Spiel ruckelt. Aber nur sehr, sehr selten und dass ist auch nur ein Gefühl. Denn zielen usw. funktioniert.

Also ich finde, Clear Sky kann an den Spielspaß von Cherno anknüpfen. Es ist zwar manchmal eine Quickload-Orgie, aber das macht mir trotzdem wieder mächtig Spaß.


----------



## veilchen (8. September 2008)

newbie08 am 07.09.2008 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bei der Mission wo man vom Förster aus in die militärbasis muss stürzt das spiel automatisch ab!!!!Am anfang von level ist alles einwandfrei aber sobald ich über die grenze in die basis gehe kackt das spiel nach en paar sekunden ab ich versteh das nicht ich hatte bisher noch nie soen problem mit dem spiel bisher lief alles gut.......
> 
> Woran kann das liegen is das en BUG?Hatte mich so auf das game gefreut und dann son scheiß
> 
> Ich warte einfach auf den nächsten patch



Sry... aber dein post liest sich zum Schluss so als ob du dich damit zufrieden geben würdest und den nächsten Patch abwarten willst. Vielleicht ist die Frage dadurch unter gegangen   
Nun zu deinem Problem...ich bin leider noch nicht so weit wie du, hatte aber ein ähnlichen Fall als ich die Sümpfe vom Kordon betreten habe. Dann habe ich einen älteren Spielstand geladen und schon gings... Sofern das Game nicht schon im virtuellen Mülleimer liegt, versuch das doch mal auch.
Kann aber auch ein BUG sein, da will ich nicht widersprechen.

Gruß
veilchen


----------



## Aresander (8. September 2008)

KAnn ich leider bestätigen 


Also den Bug meine ich, und dabei hat das spiel mich grad so sehr in den bann geschlagen... radiere jetzt seit drei Tagen ingame nur noch Monster und BAnditen aus


----------



## KAEPS133 (9. September 2008)

Hi

hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen hier.
Aber brauche ich das Hauptspiel im Clear Sky zu spielen oder ist es eigenständig lauffähig?
Und wie stehts mit dem Multiplayer? ist da viel los? Macht der spaß? Bin am überlegen ob ich es mir holen soll un das sind 2 wichtige punkte für mich.

THX


----------



## weeza (9. September 2008)

KAEPS133 am 09.09.2008 07:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen hier.
> Aber brauche ich das Hauptspiel im Clear Sky zu spielen oder ist es eigenständig lauffähig?
> ...



es läuft eigenständig, ohne irgendwelchen "hauptspiele".
also: kaufen - installieren - spielen

MP ist solala. crysis und frontlines FOW haben bedeutend mehr spaß gemacht.
ob du es dir holen sollst, ist deine sache - aber so das positive feedback, was ich von stalker hier erwartet hatte ist wohl nicht eingetreten...


----------



## smooth666 (9. September 2008)

Habe hier mal nen Thread aufgemacht um euch dabei zu helfen euer Clear sky auf allen Kernen eurer CPU laufen zu lassen , weiß ja nicht obs euch schon aufgefallen ist aber das Spiel nutzt nur einen Kern eurer CPU . Es nützt also auch keine Quad CPu , mit den Tipps in meinem Thread dann schon also schaut mal vorbei und testet es selbst :
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=5&tid=7139962&x=0
Wer Clear Sky gekauft hat und nicht reinschaut ist selber schuld , habe durch diesen Tip meine FPS verdoppelt !!!!!!!


----------



## stawacz79 (9. September 2008)

smooth666 am 09.09.2008 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe hier mal nen Thread aufgemacht um euch dabei zu helfen euer Clear sky auf allen Kernen eurer CPU laufen zu lassen , weiß ja nicht obs euch schon aufgefallen ist aber das Spiel nutzt nur einen Kern eurer CPU . Es nützt also auch keine Quad CPu , mit den Tipps in meinem Thread dann schon also schaut mal vorbei und testet es selbst :
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=5&tid=7139962&x=0
> Wer Clear Sky gekauft hat und nicht reinschaut ist selber schuld , habe durch diesen Tip meine FPS verdoppelt !!!!!!!





danke super tip scheint zu klappen...wo genau kann ich denn meine fps einsehn...is auf jeden fall bei max details sehr flüssig..würds nur gern genau wissen.....und noch ne frage,kann mir jemand sagen ob ichs auch mit gamepad zocken kann??????


----------



## Mothman (9. September 2008)

stawacz79 am 09.09.2008 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ....und noch ne frage,kann mir jemand sagen ob ichs auch mit gamepad zocken kann??????


Es gibt woh kaum ein Spiel, welches ungeeigneter für Gamepads wäre.


----------



## smooth666 (9. September 2008)

stawacz79 am 09.09.2008 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> smooth666 am 09.09.2008 11:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du siehst die FPS im Programm Fraps ! Die Demo is gratis allerdings kann man damit glaub ich nur 30sek. Video aufnehmen aber für deinen Zweck mit der FPS Anzeige reicht die Demo völlig aus !Und mit Gamepad würde ich das hier nicht empfehlen , da wirst du ziemlich schnell ins Gras beissen denn du musst n bisschen schneller zielen als auf Konsolen !


----------



## stawacz79 (9. September 2008)

smooth666 am 09.09.2008 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 09.09.2008 12:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stawacz79 (9. September 2008)

stawacz79 am 09.09.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> smooth666 am 09.09.2008 12:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort,,,aber ich zock auf jeden fall lieber mit gamepad,,steuert sich viel intuitiver in bedrängnis,,,,,außerdem bin ich der jessi james der pads.....


----------



## Goddess (9. September 2008)

Bei mir mag es immernoch nicht so richtig laufen. Wenn ich einen Spielstand lade, passiert es mir, das der Bildschirm ganz einfach schwarz ist. Zwar ist das Interface noch zu sehen, und auch sonst sind keine weiteren Fehler zu bemerken, nur das  Bild ist so total finster, das ich nichts erkennen kann. An meinen Einstellungen habe ich nichts verändert, die Treiber sind bis dato ebenfalls die selben, und neu starten bringt auch nichts. Daher werde ich nun erst einmal abwarten, bis ein neuer Patch erscheint, in der Hoffnung, das damit die meisten meiner Probleme beseitigt werden.


----------



## Mothman (9. September 2008)

Goddess am 09.09.2008 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir mag es immernoch nicht so richtig laufen. Wenn ich einen Spielstand lade, passiert es mir, das der Bildschirm ganz einfach schwarz ist. Zwar ist das Interface noch zu sehen, und auch sonst sind keine weiteren Fehler zu bemerken, nur das  Bild ist so total finster, das ich nichts erkennen kann. An meinen Einstellungen habe ich nichts verändert, die Treiber sind bis dato ebenfalls die selben, und neu starten bringt auch nichts. Daher werde ich nun erst einmal abwarten, bis ein neuer Patch erscheint, in der Hoffnung, das damit die meisten meiner Probleme beseitigt werden.


Vielleicht ist auch ganz einfach Nacht!?


----------



## Aresander (9. September 2008)

ja die Nacht ist wirklich heftig in Stalker, zappenduster  wunderschön bei Gewittern


----------



## veilchen (9. September 2008)

smooth666 am 09.09.2008 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe hier mal nen Thread aufgemacht um euch dabei zu helfen euer Clear sky auf allen Kernen eurer CPU laufen zu lassen , weiß ja nicht obs euch schon aufgefallen ist aber das Spiel nutzt nur einen Kern eurer CPU . Es nützt also auch keine Quad CPu , mit den Tipps in meinem Thread dann schon also schaut mal vorbei und testet es selbst :
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=5&tid=7139962&x=0
> Wer Clear Sky gekauft hat und nicht reinschaut ist selber schuld , habe durch diesen Tip meine FPS verdoppelt !!!!!!!



Danke dir für diesen geilen Tipp...
Ich habe mal einpaar Tests gemacht und war echt verblüft   . Hab schon vorher im Task-Manager eingestellt dass alle vier CPU-Kerne angesprochen werden, hatte jedoch kein Effekt erzielt. Aber mit dem Tool hier ist das anders. 

Ich habe folgende Hardware:
CPU: Core2 Quad 6600 (2,4Ghz) auf P35C-DS3R Gigabyte Mobo
Graka: GF 8800GT (Forceware 177.92 Beta)
RAM: 4GB
Sound-Fi (nichts übertaktet)

Einstellungen im Spiel waren:
Rendermodus-->Erweiterte dynamische Beleuchtung der Objekte
Qualitätseinstellungen-->immer gleichbleibend auf Maximum
Auflösung immer 1280x1024

Oben genannter Rendermodus plus eingeschaltetem AA und AF im Spielmenü hatte ich ohne CPU Control im Schnitt 6-8fps, mit CPU Control kaum veränderte 8-9fps.
Oben genannter Rendermodus mit AA und ohne AF ohne CPU Control 10fps mit CPU Control 10-11fps, also auch kaum Veränderung.
Selber Rendermodus ohne AA mit AF ohne CPU Control 18-20fps mit CPU Control 38-42fps (110% höhere fps Steigerung!!!)
Selber Rendermodus ohne AA und AF ohne CPU Control 17-19fps mit CPU Control 40-42
fps

Rendermodus: Erweiterte dynamische Beleuchtung

Oben genannter Rendermodus plus AA und AF ohne CPU Control 34-37fps mit CPU Control 42-45fps
Selber Rendermodus mit AA ohne AF ohne CPU Control 33-37fps mit CPU Control 42-45fps, also fast identisch.
Selber Rendermodus mit AF ohne AA ohne CPU Control 32-35fps mit CPU Control 43-44 fps
Selber Rendermodus ohne AA und AF ohne CPU Control 30-35fps mit CPU Control 44-47fps

Rendermodus: Dynamische Beleuchtung der Objekte:

Oben genannter Rendermodus plus AA und AF ohne CPU Control 40-42 fps mit CPU Control 55-57fps
Selber rendermodus mit AA und ohne AF ohne CPU Control 41 fps mit CPU Control 56-58fps
Selber Rendermodus ohne AA mit AF 40-42fpsohne CPU Control, mit CPU Control 56-60fps
Selber Rendermodus ohne AA und AF auch fast identisch wie vorher.

Habe auch einpaar Screens gemacht, leider weiß ich jetzt nicht wo er die gespeichert hat. Wenn mir jemand den regulären Speicherort nennt, so stell ich einpaar Screens mit rein. Echt ein klasse Ding das Tool!!

Gruß 
veilchen


----------



## momdiavlo (9. September 2008)

So, erstmal eine kleine Frage:

Wie verdammt nochmal finde ich Artefakte? Dieses blöde Suchding hat erst einmal gepiepst. Aber leider bin ich dann gestorben als ich näher hin bin. Sieht man die Artefakte dann irgendwann? Oder muss man, auf gut Glück, wild auf einsammeln klicken? Ich bin auf dem weg zur Müllhalde (Fung finden) und habe noch KEIN artefakt 

Zum Spiel:
Ich wurde 'erst' zwei mal aus dem Spiel geworfen. Habe weder Grafikfehler noch ruckelt es bei mir.
Es spielt sich im prinzip wie STALKER. Es hat hier und da einige verbesserungen... Noch haben sich die 40€ nicht gelohnt. Das mit den Artefakten war im ersten Teil auch besser geregelt. Und das übliche -zu wenig tragen- nervt auch wieder. Zum glück ist das aufrüsten der Waffen so günstig. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es überhaupt was bringt. Ich steh 1m vor dem gegner und baller mit der Schrotflinte in sein Gesicht... er kippt nicht. Das stört auch extrem...

*WIE FINDE ICH ARTEFAKTE???* 

Und gibt es schon einen Trainer/Cheat damit ich soviel tragen kann wie ich will? Finde nur einen für XP, zumindest steht in der Readm, dass er für XP optimiert ist und es funktioniert bei mir unter Vista nicht. 

Mein System:
E6600
8800GTX
2GB DDR2

/edit

Weiß man schon wann es den neuen Patch für Deutschland geben wird?


----------



## KAEPS133 (10. September 2008)

Hi

Hab mir gestern Clear Sky gekauft. Läuft bei mir auch komplett flüssig nur die Optionen wie Nasse Oberflächen etc kann ich nicht anwähle. Das ist dann nur mit Dx10 möglich oder?


----------



## Mothman (10. September 2008)

KAEPS133 am 10.09.2008 07:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Hab mir gestern Clear Sky gekauft. Läuft bei mir auch komplett flüssig nur die Optionen wie Nasse Oberflächen etc kann ich nicht anwähle. Das ist dann nur mit Dx10 möglich oder?


Also IMO geht das normalerweise auch nuter DX9. Ich konnte das glaube ich einstellen und habe kein DX10. Aber sicher bin ich mir gerade nicht. Kann es gerade nicht nachprüfen, mache das aber nachher mal (wenn ich dann noch dran denke^^).




> WIE FINDE ICH ARTEFAKTE???


Das peile ich irgendwie auch nicht. Im Vorgänger lagen die quasi in der Gegnd rum. 
Ich habe auch noch kein einziges. Es geht zwar auch ohne, aber komisch ist es schon.
Diesen Peilsender (Taste O) raffe  ich auch irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (10. September 2008)

veilchen am 09.09.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Habe auch einpaar Screens gemacht, leider weiß ich jetzt nicht wo er die gespeichert hat. Wenn mir jemand den regulären Speicherort nennt, so stell ich einpaar Screens mit rein. Echt ein klasse Ding das Tool!!
> 
> Gruß
> veilchen



Bouwah, nun habe ich alle Kommentare durch   heftig *Augen reib*
Die Screenshots findest du unter (bei mir: Benutzer\Öffentlich\Öffentliche Dokumente\STALKER-STCS) weiss nicht wie es bei dir heißt. Da wo halt die ganzen Accounts sind bzw. die Daten für deinen Windows-Account gespeichert werden mit den Ordnern "Eigene Dateien", "Eigene Bilder" etc. nur eben bei "öffentlich" bei dir evtl. "All Users" oder so.oder suche einfach nach dem Ordner "STALKER-STCS"  der scheint immer gleich zu sein.

p.s. mein Stalker-Screenshots-Ordner ist schon 0,98 GB groß  844 Screenshots


----------



## Aresander (10. September 2008)

Mothman am 10.09.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Also IMO geht das normalerweise auch nuter DX9. Ich konnte das glaube ich einstellen und habe kein DX10. Aber sicher bin ich mir gerade nicht. Kann es gerade nicht nachprüfen, mache das aber nachher mal (wenn ich dann noch dran denke^^).


Nein das sind wirklich die DX 10 Features, zumindest geht das aus dem Material auf der Bonusdisk hervor


----------



## Joe_2000 (10. September 2008)

Mothman am 10.09.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> KAEPS133 am 10.09.2008 07:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also Artefakte finden ist wesentlich schwieriger als in SoC und holen kann man sie meist nur mit sehr guter Schutzausrüstung. Hat man die Pistole ausgewählt, kann man mit O den Detektor auswählen und mit dem herumspazieren. Wenn ein Artefakt irgendwo in der Nähe ist, macht er sich durch ein Piepen und Aufleuchten bemerkbar. Je näher man dann dem Artefakt kommt, desto höher ist die Pieps- und Blinkfrequenz. Ich eins in der Stalker-Basis (?) im Norden von Agroprom gefunden im mittleren Stock eines Hauses, das komplett voller Anomalien und Zeugs war. Ist man nah genug dran, "hüpft" das/der ? Artefakt irgendwo heraus, man sieht ihn und kann ihn gewohnt aufnehmen.


----------



## e-freak1 (10. September 2008)

Aresander am 09.09.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ja die Nacht ist wirklich heftig in Stalker, zappenduster  wunderschön bei Gewittern



wirklich heftig wird's wenn du dich in der nacht mit dem militär anlegst....


----------



## Zubunapy (10. September 2008)

Aresander am 10.09.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 10.09.2008 12:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man könnte es natürlich unter DX9 auch einstellen, wenn es sauberer programmiert wäre. Wieso die alle Microsoft zum Munde programmieren, verstehe ich absolut nicht.


----------



## KAEPS133 (10. September 2008)

Hi

Hab jetzt mein Stalker Clear Sky auf die Neuste Version gepatch und wenn ich an den Grafikeinstellungen etwas änder und benutzen klick kommt folgende meldung.

http://img1.bildupload.com/2b1657984c93c8c096d6c4c6dd7e3b0c.jpg

Das kann aber nicht sein das ich eine Shader 1.1 Grafikkarte hab. Ich hab eine Radeon X1800XT und hab auch Medal of Honor Airborne, Bioshock und Crysis problemlos gespielt und dann das?

Wie geht das?

Sytsme:
X2 4200+
X1800XT
2 GB Ram
Win XP Pro


----------



## Aresander (10. September 2008)

e-freak1 am 10.09.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Aresander am 09.09.2008 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nicht nur mit dem Militär ^_^


----------



## veilchen (10. September 2008)

Joe_2000 am 10.09.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 10.09.2008 12:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur kurz dazu...
Man kann bessere Peilsender kaufen. Ich habe mir eins zugelegt damit kann ich die Artefakte auf einem kleinen Bildschirm sehen.hat mich 1500 Taler gekostet (Freiheitsbasis)


----------



## Angosh (10. September 2008)

Selten hat mich so ein Spiel gefesselt und gleichsam zur Verzweiflung gebracht, wie dieses.

Das Spiel hat ne Hammergeile Atmossphäre, ohne Frage, aber es ist insgesamt noch zu verbuggt.

Fands auch super, dass ich nach dem patchen vom Spiel nochma neu anfangen musste. Das Problem war doch bei Stalker 1 vertreten, warum hat man das nicht einfach behoben und behoben? Mir unbegreiflich. Naja 6 Spielstunden halt dahin, nochma von neu.....

Und die Kuriositäten reißen nicht ab. 
Jedem, der Probleme mit Bewaffnung hat, empfehle ich zu Anfang sich das Jagdgewehr zu schnappen, auf Genauigkeit und Kugelmunition zu tunen und schon hat man ein Scharfschützengewehr, womit sich die Gegner leicht killen lassen.
Geldprobleme?
Naja, mitlerweile hab ich keine mehr. Hat man welche sollte man nach grünen Werkzeugkisten ausschau halten. Sehen wie Lagerkisten aus. Immer mal reinschauen. Bei mir ist es meistens so, dass ich darin mitlerweile jeweils 400-500 Munition von jeder (!) Sorte finde (die aufgerüsteten Munitionsarten inbegriffen) Einfach die Besten davon mit zu Händler schleppen, da verticken und schon ist man mit einer Ladung aus eine dieser Kisten um locker 5000-7000 Ru reicher. 
....damit erledigt sich das Munitionsproblem auch.
Mitlerweile habe ich schon die beste Waffe und den besten Anzug (zumindest waren diese beiden die Besten meiner Meinung nach im 1er), nämlich den geschützten, schwarzen Forscheranzug + die Mündungsfeuer- und SChallgedämpfte Sniperkanone.
Jedem, der ARtefakte sucht, empfehle ich Anomalieen zu suchen. Denn ausschließlich dort gibt es diese.


Nun aber zu den Questbugs.
-Schießstand in der Wächterbasis: Nette Idee, nur bekomme ich nie meine Treffer auf den Zielscheiben angezeigt oder nur teilweise angerechnet -.-"
-Wächterfraktion: Kein Plan, wie ich Jobs für die machen kann, bzw bei denen beitreten kann
-Im Gebiet der Wächterbasis: In den von denen bewachten Tunnel gekommen ("Ihr braucht eine Erlaubnis um hier rein zu können) und im Tunnel (ohne Ausgang) verrottet. Zum Glück noch nen fürheren Speicherstand gehabt 
-Sollen das alle Nebenquests sein?! Die meisten hat man sowas von schnell fertig und dann?
-Blutsauger in Kordon? Was zur Hölle soll das denn? a)die Viecher sind immer im Rudel unterwegs und b) unsichtbar noch nichtmal angreifbar und werden c) nur dann sichtbar, wenn sie dich atakieren. Sinn? Zweck? .... und machen natürlich dann immer im Anschluss den frisch eroberten Punkt platt -.-" (zugegeben, machens die Ki-Kamaraden denen auch nicht schwer: Bandit schmeißt Granate - 6 Mann tot...super)
-Insgesamt nerfiger Respawn. Warum soll man sich die Mühe machen, und ein Gebiet müsahm "erobern", wenn dann beim Gebietswechsel wieder alles beim alten ist? 
-Usb-Sticks: Finden sich natürlich immer die falschen, für den falschen Kerl
-SChnellreisesystem: Schöne Sache, wenn man das Geld dafür hat. Gebietsübergreifend arsch teuer. Und warum zur Hölle ist die Auswahl immer so begrenzt?


Noch eine kleine Frage in eigener Sache:
Ich hab nen Storybug.
Nachdem ich beim Freiheitslager alle Quests erledigt habe und nun das Versteck der neu aufgetauchten Stalkerfraktion aufsuchen soll (Als Eingang dient ein Rohr, welches vorm Stalkerlager im Gebiet der Wächterbasis liegt) komme ich nicht in dieses scheiß Versteck rein. 
Laut PDA-Daten steh ich quasi im Eingangsbereich! Und irgendwie sieht zwar auch alles nach Eingang aus (also das Rohr), aber die Meldung zum Ortswechsel kommt nicht. 
Meine Frage: Muss ich vorher vlt noch irgendeine Nebenquest erfüllt haben, was für die Wächter gemacht haben (wenn ja, wie komme ich an Quests bei den Wächtern)?


----------



## Goddess (10. September 2008)

Aresander am 09.09.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 09.09.2008 19:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, das kann nicht der Grund dafür sein, warum mein Bildschirm schwarz bleibt. Bei all meinen Spielständen war es hellichter Tag. Wenn es tatsächlich Nacht wäre, so müsste zum mindesten an den Lagerfeuern, oder in Gebäuden, etwas zu sehen sein, dem ist aber nicht so. Auch sieht es so aus, als handele es sich um Grafikfehler, da die erkennbaren  Dinge, Feuer als Beispiel, oder etwas das entfernt an die Sonne erinnert, sichtbar sind, aber eher blockig und fehlerhaft dargestellt werden.


----------



## Aresander (10. September 2008)

Leute: Es ist vollbracht. Man kann das speil ende wirklich erreichen also meine rein technisch ist es durchführbar.
Statistik: 7 Mal Abgestürzt = Engine Fehler

Auch wenn ich irgendwie Dinge Wie stacheldraht und normale Maschendrahtgitter nicht sehen kann  

Hinweise:

Die Entwickler haben es im Roten Wald und Argoprom untergrund miit den Monstern etwas zu gut gemeint, Schnorks wohin das Auge sieht, wer so weit kommen sollte packt schweres geschütz ein und viele Medkits!!! Ihr werdet sie brauchen.


----------



## momdiavlo (11. September 2008)

Jetzt hab ich endlich mal Artefakte gefunden... gibt es da auch welche die was bringen? Leider haben alle Strahlung  oder kann man diesen Nebeneffekt mit einer adäquaten Rüstung ausgleichen? Ich hab eine die überall 0 hat, die erste die man bekommen hat! Falls ja, geh ich direkt mal Geld sammeln für eine die Strahlungsresistenz ist.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (11. September 2008)

Das ist echt nicht zu glauben, dieses Spiel ist der reinste Bug  diese Entwicklernoobs haben echt rein garnichts aus dem 1. Spiel gelernt, als hätten sie CS völlig neu programmiert. Am Ende lief doch SoC - bei mir jedenfalls ohne größere Probleme, habe es mir erst nach dem letzten Patch gekauft und durchgespielt. Das hätte ich bei CS auch machen sollen  zum heulen.

Wenn ich nun mich zu Kordon führen lasse und vor dieser Militärbasis stehe dauert es nicht lange bis ich ein "Back to Desktop" habe, keine Fehlermeldung - Garnichts. Da plappert mich erst so ein Typ voll (Lebedew?), dann bekomme ich eine Anzeige, dass die Mission "MP5 überbringen" abgebrochen wurde, danach darf ich meinen wunderschönen Desktop wiedersehen  (Das tolle ist, bevor ich es gepatcht hatte bin ich hier wunderschön vorbeigekommen. Ich glaube ich lösch den Patch wirklich und spiel es nochmal von vorne ohne diesen Bug-Patch.  davor lief doch alles.) Naja, dann dachte ich mir evtl. liegt es daran. Also einen Speicherstand davor geladen und wollte diese 'Quest' mit dem MP5 überbringen schnell erledigen, aber nein:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich dann auf "Submit Bug" klicke gibt es nicht etwa ein unproblematischen Report an diese Noobs, nein, man muss noch irgendein shice POP3 ding einrichten oder weiss der Teufel. So einen Mist nutze ich schon lange nicht mehr, ich habe Online-Email ihr Noobs 

Dass man so einen Mist verkaufen kann und sich nicht dafür schämt, ist mir unbegreiflich. 
Ich meine die Graphik ist spitze und die Atmosphäre einwandfrei, doch was nützt das, wenn man es nicht durchspielen kann ohne einen Nervenzusammenbruch zu erleiden. 

Ich denke, ich lasse das Durchspielen vorerst und warte bis das Spiel fertiggestellt wurde - ich bin jedenfalls fix und fertig.  

Edit: Was lehrt uns das? Genau, niemals ein Spiel bei Release kaufen  Ich bin echt so sauer, 49,- und dann läuft der Shice nicht. Das hätte ich später viel billiger haben können.


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (11. September 2008)

Also ich habe heute endlich CS installiert. Toll, mir hat die Clear Sky Basis gut gefallen, alles läuft flüssig und sieht hübsch aus. So weit so gut, kaum gehe ich aus dem Lager raus beginnt das Spiel im Sekundentakt einzufrieren. Gepaart mit den ständigen Abstürzen (wobei ein CTD noch das geringeste Übel ist) hat sichs für mich erst mal ausgeSTALKERt.. Wenn der nächste Patch keine Abhilfe schafft geht das Spiel zurück in den Laden. Ich gebe nicht 40 Euro für ein Spiel aus, dass ich nicht spielen kann.


----------



## Mothman (11. September 2008)

mein_kleiner_Tod am 11.09.2008 06:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der nächste Patch keine Abhilfe schafft geht das Spiel zurück in den Laden. Ich gebe nicht 40 Euro für ein Spiel aus, dass ich nicht spielen kann.


Hast du doch schon gemacht.


----------



## Joe_2000 (11. September 2008)

Cr4zYd0nG am 11.09.2008 02:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich dann auf "Submit Bug" klicke gibt es nicht etwa ein unproblematischen Report an diese Noobs, nein, man muss noch irgendein shice POP3 ding einrichten oder weiss der Teufel. So einen Mist nutze ich schon lange nicht mehr, ich habe Online-Email ihr Noobs


Selbst wenn du ein Email-Programm wie Outlook oder Thunderbird mit POP3 benutzen würdest: 

_Hi. This is the qmail-send program at mail.gmx.net.
I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.
This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.

<cs-crash-report@stalker-game.com>:
62.244.13.74_does_not_like_recipient./Remote_host_said:_550_Unknown_user/Giving_up_on_62.244.13.74./

--- Below this line is a copy of the message.
_


----------



## mysteryplayer (11. September 2008)

mein_kleiner_Tod am 11.09.2008 06:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe heute endlich CS installiert. Toll, mir hat die Clear Sky Basis gut gefallen, alles läuft flüssig und sieht hübsch aus. So weit so gut, kaum gehe ich aus dem Lager raus beginnt das Spiel im Sekundentakt einzufrieren. Gepaart mit den ständigen Abstürzen (wobei ein CTD noch das geringeste Übel ist) hat sichs für mich erst mal ausgeSTALKERt.. Wenn der nächste Patch keine Abhilfe schafft geht das Spiel zurück in den Laden. Ich gebe nicht 40 Euro für ein Spiel aus, dass ich nicht spielen kann.



Eurogamer schreibt im Test dass jetzt ein nächster Patch (1.504) rauskommen soll. Hat den schon jemand bzw. gibts den schon und kann mal jemand berichten?


----------



## momdiavlo (11. September 2008)

http://forum.deepsilver.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35395 <-- der neue Patch

Die alten Savegames gehen dann NICHT mehr. Was ich extrem schade finde...werde diesen Patch also nicht installieren.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass das Spiel bei mir fast einwandfrei funktioniert. Bin im roten Wald ( eig. schon durch ) und die einzigen Probleme die ich hatte, waren drei back-to-windows Fehler.

Gibt es inzwischen einen Trainer/Cheat für Vista? Mich kotzt es an, dass ich nur so wenig tragen kann.


----------



## Aresander (11. September 2008)

momdiavlo am 11.09.2008 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.deepsilver.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35395 <-- der neue Patch
> 
> Die alten Savegames gehen dann NICHT mehr. Was ich extrem schade finde...werde diesen Patch also nicht installieren.
> 
> ...



es gibt einen aber cheaten ist PFUI


----------



## Mothman (11. September 2008)

Trainer Clear Sky 
Aber ob der auch unter Vista funzt, weiß ich nicht. UNter XP geht er. Ich finde cheaten auch scheiße und mache das eigentlich nie, aber an einer Stelle musste ich mich "rauscheaten". Danach habe ich den Cheat wieder deaktiviert.


----------



## Joe_2000 (11. September 2008)

momdiavlo am 11.09.2008 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.deepsilver.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35395 <-- der neue Patch
> 
> Die alten Savegames gehen dann NICHT mehr. Was ich extrem schade finde...werde diesen Patch also nicht installieren.
> 
> ...


Dazu brauchst du keinen Cheat. Man kann die Inventarkapazität einfach modifizieren, wie schon in StalkeroC. Ich habs bei mir mal auf 200kg gestellt und die Dateien hochgeladen. Also  das hier (klick mich) saugen, entpacken und ins Stalker-Spielverzeichnis kopieren, also dass im Ordner "...\Deep Silver\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky "der Ordner "gamedata" und sein Inhalt liegt.  hier  steht, wie die Dateien zu modifizieren sind, falls du mehr oder weniger Gewicht haben willst.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (12. September 2008)

Das ist echt zum heulen...

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...dieses Spiel verursacht deutlich viel mehr Frust als Freude 

Morgen werde ich es mal ganz deinstallieren, meinen nVidia-Treiber wieder inordnung bringen, den ganzen schrott wieder drauf machen + die beiden Patches und wenn es dann nicht läuft  ab zurück mit diesem Bug wo es hergekommen ist und wenn es sein muss klage ich meine 49,- € vor Gericht ein   das ist doch echt zum heulen...


----------



## HanFred (12. September 2008)

Cr4zYd0nG am 12.09.2008 01:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist echt zum heulen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist kein fehler des spiels. ich bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, ob's an windows, an der grafikkarte oder an etwas anderem liegt, aber das problem ist verbreitet. ich habe auch schon darunter gelitten, jetzt nicht mehr (anderes OS).



> Morgen werde ich es mal ganz deinstallieren, meinen nVidia-Treiber wieder inordnung bringen, den ganzen schrott wieder drauf machen + die beiden Patches und wenn es dann nicht läuft  ab zurück mit diesem Bug wo es hergekommen ist und wenn es sein muss klage ich meine 49,- € vor Gericht ein   das ist doch echt zum heulen...


gerichte beschäftigen sich kaum mit sowas.


----------



## Leertaste (12. September 2008)

4players hat gestern einen der ersten deutschen Testberichte veröffentlicht:
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht/PC-CDROM/Test/9272/60268/0/STALKER_Clear_Sky.html

Laut Test und den Reaktionen hier, scheint die Wertung von 39% gerechtfertig zu sein. Hoffen wir, andere ziehen nach. Vielleicht wachen dann irgendwann die Hersteller auf.


----------



## momdiavlo (12. September 2008)

Leertaste am 12.09.2008 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> 4players hat gestern einen der ersten deutschen Testberichte veröffentlicht:
> http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht/PC-CDROM/Test/9272/60268/0/STALKER_Clear_Sky.html
> 
> Laut Test und den Reaktionen hier, scheint die Wertung von 39% gerechtfertig zu sein. Hoffen wir, andere ziehen nach. Vielleicht wachen dann irgendwann die Hersteller auf.



Ich verstehe nicht ganz wo das Problem bei allen liegt? Ich hab, abgesehen von inzwischen vier back-to-windows Fehlern noch keine Probleme gehabt. Auch hat meine Hardware, die ich schon für das erste STALKER hatte, nicht zu knabbern. Es läuft schön sauber. Also mir macht das Spiel insgesamt sehr viel spaß.


----------



## Hawkins (12. September 2008)

An die die es schon durchgespielt haben: wie lang habt ihr gebraucht? Bin am überlegen mir das Game zu holen, möchte aber nicht mit einem 6h- Shooter wie CoD4 enden. CoD4 war zwar spitzen Action aber zu kurz für das Geld.  Multiplayer interessiert mich nicht nur der reine Singleplayer.

Und kann man das Game noch nicht per Steam kaufen? Ich finde da nur die US version die erst am 15. rauskommt, dafür ist sie mit 44$ recht günstig verglichen mit der deutschen version vom Mediamarkt zB.


----------



## momdiavlo (12. September 2008)

Hawkins am 12.09.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> An die die es schon durchgespielt haben: wie lang habt ihr gebraucht? Bin am überlegen mir das Game zu holen, möchte aber nicht mit einem 6h- Shooter wie CoD4 enden. CoD4 war zwar spitzen Action aber zu kurz für das Geld.  Multiplayer interessiert mich nicht nur der reine Singleplayer.
> 
> Und kann man das Game noch nicht per Steam kaufen? Ich finde da nur die US version die erst am 15. rauskommt, dafür ist sie mit 44$ recht günstig verglichen mit der deutschen version vom Mediamarkt zB.




Ich hab es zwar noch lang nicht durch, aber es ist LANG. Wie das erste STALKER...


----------



## patsche (12. September 2008)

bei mir lief das spiel ebenfalls von anfang an super, kann mir deshalb kein urteil über die "aufgetrettenen bugs" machen!


----------



## UTDARKCTF (12. September 2008)

Hawkins am 12.09.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> An die die es schon durchgespielt haben: wie lang habt ihr gebraucht? Bin am überlegen mir das Game zu holen, möchte aber nicht mit einem 6h- Shooter wie CoD4 enden. CoD4 war zwar spitzen Action aber zu kurz für das Geld.  Multiplayer interessiert mich nicht nur der reine Singleplayer.
> 
> Und kann man das Game noch nicht per Steam kaufen? Ich finde da nur die US version die erst am 15. rauskommt, dafür ist sie mit 44$ recht günstig verglichen mit der deutschen version vom Mediamarkt zB.


Das Spiel ist schon recht lang , vor allen mit den Nebenquests .

Hardwareseitig plagen mich wenig Bugs , außer diesen ständigen Nachladerucklern .
Allerdings gibt es massig KI Bugs .


----------



## Aresander (12. September 2008)

Hawkins am 12.09.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> An die die es schon durchgespielt haben: wie lang habt ihr gebraucht? Bin am überlegen mir das Game zu holen, möchte aber nicht mit einem 6h- Shooter wie CoD4 enden. CoD4 war zwar spitzen Action aber zu kurz für das Geld.  Multiplayer interessiert mich nicht nur der reine Singleplayer.
> 
> Und kann man das Game noch nicht per Steam kaufen? Ich finde da nur die US version die erst am 15. rauskommt, dafür ist sie mit 44$ recht günstig verglichen mit der deutschen version vom Mediamarkt zB.



Habe ca 4 Tage 8 - 12 stunden am stück gezockt  

@momdiavolo: eben verstehe ich auch nicht


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (12. September 2008)

momdiavlo am 12.09.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Leertaste am 12.09.2008 10:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, dann hast du eben Glück gehabt, dass du anscheind einen Norm-PC hast, auf welchem auch diese <hier beleidigendes Adjektiv einfügen> Entwickler es programmiert haben. Nur das Problem ist, wenn diese <hier bitte zwei noch schlimmere Beleidigungen einfügen (Adjektiv + Substantiv)> von Spieleentwicklern sich als professionell bezeichnen möchten, kann es nicht angehen, dass ihre Software nur auf einer handvoll PC-Konfigurationen funktioniert. Es gehört einfach dazu, dass man sich über aktuelle Hardware und deren Treiber informiert und nicht nur auf ältere Systeme hin optimiert. Es gibt ausreichend andere Spielehersteller, die beweisen, dass diese Spieleentwickler-Amateure (um nicht zu schreiben -Noobs) eine Ausnahme sind. Und selbst bei dir kam es zu Spielabbrüchen.. sowas nennt man einfach schlampig programmiert. Naja, zumindest geben die sich scheinbar Mühe die Fehler zu beseitigen.  Auch wenn dies - solange es bei mir nicht ordentlich läuft - für mich kaum einen Trost darstellt.


----------



## Joe_2000 (12. September 2008)

So, bin nun auch durch. Puh.   

Ging übrigens wesentlich schneller als SoC. Jemand hier schrieb, dass  CS aufgrund der Nebenquests lang sei...öh, irgendwie hatte ich neben den "Finde dies und das" und "Erobere und halte dies und das" Nebenquests, wobei letzere besonders einfältig und öde sind, kaum andere gehabt. Ab und zu mal jemanden vor ein paar Mutanten retten, aber das geht in der Regel in die Hose, weil die Typen zuvor abkratzen, die Quest einfach so beendet wird oder gar nicht beendet wird. Sowieso ist dies ein selten blöder Punkt an CS, dass (wie schon im Vorgänger) ständig irgendwelche Auftäge kommen und sofort wieder gehen. Offensichtlich war es nicht möglich, Anweisungen an den Spieler ohne dem Auftragssystem zu verwirklichen. Im Krankenhaus bekommt man ja auch u.a. den Auftrag, eine 3m lange Holzbrücke zu überqueren, verbunden mit ca. 7 Sprachmeldungen dazu, kreuz und quer.   

Das letzte Level, das irgendwie 1:1 aus einem der alternativen Enden aus SoC kopiert wurde, ist spielerisch ja echt der "Hit". Lange Wege, kaum Deckung, teleportierende Gegner, verbunden mit dem lächerlichen Waffensystem: Gegner treffen immer und machen übel Schaden, man selbst trifft per Zufall und wie mit ner Wasserpistole. Das Granatenwerfen der Gegner ist die Krönung.   Wenns allein in dem Level nicht 6 Bluescreens gegeben hätte, wärs wenigstens schnell vorbei gewesen. Das Ende dann an sich überzeugt überhaupt nicht, da kann ja fast das "Ich bin reich!!!!"-Ende aus SoC mithalten....und das will was heißen! *Kopftisch* Auch merkwürdig: Ich erhielt nach irgend nem Teleporter ein anderes Sturmgewehr. Naja, wieso nicht!   

Und, übrigens: "Letzter Spielstand" kann SEHR WOHL DAS QUICKSAVE sein, liebe Entwickler. Schade, dass immer irgendwas andres geladen wurde. Ich mein, steht ja nicht nur sogar das Datum und Uhrzeit dran...  

Stellenweise war Clear Sky echt gut, spielerisch wie atmosphärisch, nämlich in Agroprom, Jantar und dem Roten Wald.    Das Ende hingegen war genauso miserabel wie der Anfang, unfair, unfertig, verbuggt, öde. Für mich unbegreiflich, wie man hier sagen konnte: Jawoll, das geht ins Presswerk und den Verkauf.  

Edit: Oh man, fällt mir gerade noch ein: Die Zwischensequenz bevor man das EMW-Gewehr bekommt, ist auch Oscarreif: Während der Typ irgendwas storyrevelantes erzählt, ballern seine Kollegen so laut, dass man kein Wort versteht. Zum Glück kann mans auch nicht mitlesen, da die Untertitel ja nur 3 Sekunden angezeigt werden.


----------



## Aresander (13. September 2008)

Joe_2000 am 12.09.2008 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin nun auch durch. Puh.
> 
> Ging übrigens wesentlich schneller als SoC. Jemand hier schrieb, dass  CS aufgrund der Nebenquests lang sei...öh, irgendwie hatte ich neben den "Finde dies und das" und "Erobere und halte dies und das" Nebenquests, wobei letzere besonders einfältig und öde sind, kaum andere gehabt. Ab und zu mal jemanden vor ein paar Mutanten retten, aber das geht in der Regel in die Hose, weil die Typen zuvor abkratzen, die Quest einfach so beendet wird oder gar nicht beendet wird. Sowieso ist dies ein selten blöder Punkt an CS, dass (wie schon im Vorgänger) ständig irgendwelche Auftäge kommen und sofort wieder gehen. Offensichtlich war es nicht möglich, Anweisungen an den Spieler ohne dem Auftragssystem zu verwirklichen. Im Krankenhaus bekommt man ja auch u.a. den Auftrag, eine 3m lange Holzbrücke zu überqueren, verbunden mit ca. 7 Sprachmeldungen dazu, kreuz und quer.
> 
> ...




leicht übertrieben was das Waffensystem anbelangt, aber im Rest ... komplett richtig

UND ich kann auch unter Vista die Wassereffekte net einstellen   Da hat auch der neue Patch nix geholfen


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (13. September 2008)

Aresander am 13.09.2008 00:17 schrieb:
			
		

> UND ich kann auch unter Vista die Wassereffekte net einstellen   Da hat auch der neue Patch nix geholfen



Wenn du auf "Dynamische Beleuchtung der Objekte" umstellst kannst du auch diese 3 oder 4 Zusatzpunkte wie eben Nasser Boden bei Regen usw. auswählen, falls du das damit meinst. Aber ich rate davon ab  habe nun das Spiel deinstalliert, auch die Benutzer-Ordner gesäubert und dann neu installiert, anschließend 1.5.0.3 & 1.5.0.4 drauf gemacht. Nun spiele ich mit kleinerer Auflösung - der Rest auf Maximal ohne DX10-Effekte und hatte bisher glücklicherweise noch keine Abstürze *toi*toi*toi* man soll ja den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben. Außerdem lasse ich auch sämtliche Nebenquest wie "MP5 besorgen" "Munition dahin und hierhin bringen" etc. aus, um nicht wieder Scriptfehler wegen abgebrochenen Aufträgen zu bekommen  Das zweite Mal durchspielen ist irgendwie chaotischer verlaufen. Die Gegend nur bruchstückhaft in Erinnerung bin ich in die Missionen soz. hineingestolpert. Einmal gab es noch nicht einmal eine Belohnung für eine Mission, bei der ich beim ersten Mal was bekommen habe  das erste Mal hatte ich so eine komische AK, als ich durch diese Militärbariere durchgesprintet bin, beim zweiten Mal hatte ich dann eine schöne Schutzweste    die Upgrades für die erste Weste waren dann für die Katz  naja, dafür brauchte ich immerhin 3 Verbände und 1 Medkit weniger, nämlich genau nur 2 Verbände und 1 Medkit, um an der Militärbarriere vorbei zu gelangen.

Stalker Clear Sky wäre wirklich ein absolut <hier positives Adj. d. Bewunderung einsetzen>
Spiel, wenn man nicht ständig unheimliche Angst hätte...

...und zwar davor, dass das Spiel jeden Moment abschmieren könnte - bei jedem Ruckler.


----------



## Aresander (13. September 2008)

Cr4zYd0nG am 13.09.2008 08:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Aresander am 13.09.2008 00:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was mal lol wäre ist mal kurz cheaten und sich aus der militär basis das schwere MG klauen ^^ gleich zu anfang des spiels ^_^


----------



## momdiavlo (13. September 2008)

So, ich bin jetzt auch durch.
Bin jetzt doch ein wenig enttäuscht:
- doch recht 'kurze' Spielzeit ( verglichen mit anderen Spielen aber immernoch sehr hoch )
- das Ende... was soll sowas?
- viel zu wenig Artefakte und kaum Artefakte die auch wirklich Sinn ergeben
- Händler & Co viel zu teuer
- zu wenig Waffen
- irgendwann bekommt man keine Nebenquests mehr
- im endeffekt doch wieder endloses laufen

Für die positivien Seiten, die es zu genüge gibt, habe ich jetzt keine lust 

Ich würde dem Spiel, dadurch, dass ich kaum abstürze hatte und auch sonst eig. garkeine Fehler, 83% geben.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (14. September 2008)

Ich musste das Spielen aufgrund der vielen Bugs nun aufgeben und hab deinstalliert .
Im Bereich des roten Waldes plötzlich dauernd Crash to Desktop . Da gibt es einen selbstgebastelten Comunity Patch für , leider ohne besserung für mich (jetzt CtD mit (!)
Fehlermeldung nach laden eines Spielstandes .
Wirklich schade um das schöne Spielkonzept was mich eigentlich sehr anspricht .

Eine Wertung um die 60% für das Spiel ist allerhöchsten angemessen .


----------



## Aresander (14. September 2008)

Was mich interessieren würde, die Endszene mit den vielen Monitoren ... was hat des zu bedeuten ?


----------



## KAEPS133 (15. September 2008)

Hi

Ich hab noch eine Frage. Laggt Clear Sky bei euch auch im Multiplayer so extrem obwohl ihr eine niedrige Ping habt? Sogar auf deutschen Servern laggt es manchmal unmöglich.

Habt ihr das auch?


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (15. September 2008)

KAEPS133 am 15.09.2008 08:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich hab noch eine Frage. Laggt Clear Sky bei euch auch im Multiplayer so extrem obwohl ihr eine niedrige Ping habt? Sogar auf deutschen Servern laggt es manchmal unmöglich.
> 
> Habt ihr das auch?



Der Multiplayer ist einfach ein Witz. Auf allen Servern, auf denen ich bisher war, warpen die Spieler nur so durch die Gegend und außerdem scheint es auch hier wieder von Cheatern zu wimmeln - kaum kommt man um die Ecke: tot. Komisch nur, dass ich die anderen Spieler nie treffe  Die Programmierer von Stalker scheinen echte Anfänger zu sein.... trotz Ping von 20 zappeln und warpen alle Gegner umher wie mit BSE infiziert, einfach lachhaft


----------



## Mothman (15. September 2008)

Das Problem im MP ist, dass ich mit so wenig Kohle starte, dass ich mir nur die schwächste Pistole leisten kann. Und damit hat man kaum eine Chance zu bestehen, da die anderen auch schon Körperschutz tragen. Also der EInstieg ist zu hart, finde ich. Gelaggt hat es bei mir nicht, mein Ping lag immer um die 90 auf dem Server, wo ich drauf war.
Ich habe ca. 2 Stunden MP gespielt. In der Zeit habe ich 2 Spieler erschossen, wurde allerdings mindestens 100mal selber abgeknallt.^^


----------



## patsche (15. September 2008)

also die aimboots im spiel finde ich auch mitlerweile ziemlich krass, die treffen einen sogar bei stockfinsterer nacht hinter irgend einem busch auf 400m entfernung mit ner pistole, ich bin echt nur noch am [Ü] und [+] drücken, dagegen sollte unbedingt was gemacht werden!


----------



## beuteline (16. September 2008)

Also es ist ja jetzt n ganz neuer Patch draussen, der laut Changelog nochmal ganz viel verbessert. Sollte auch einiges für den MP dabei sein. Der Trick ist wohl, das Spiel komplett zu deinstallieren, dann neu draufzu hauen und dann den Patch drauf. Das scheint super zu funktionieren.


----------



## Kaeksch (16. September 2008)

beuteline am 16.09.2008 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Also es ist ja jetzt n ganz neuer Patch draussen, der laut Changelog nochmal ganz viel verbessert. Sollte auch einiges für den MP dabei sein. Der Trick ist wohl, das Spiel komplett zu deinstallieren, dann neu draufzu hauen und dann den Patch drauf. Das scheint super zu funktionieren.



So wie ich das verstanden habe, haben die Leute hier schon alle den Patch drauf.
Ohne den würd ich eh nich zocken.
Mein CS müsste heut oder morgen kommen. Werd dann mal erst den .03er und dann den .04er raufziehn. Hoff ich bin einer der Glücklichen der mit wenig Problemen zu kämpfen hat.


----------



## HanFred (16. September 2008)

Kaeksch am 16.09.2008 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne den würd ich eh nich zocken.


davon würde ich auch abraten. mit patch funktionieren die skripts immerhin grösstenteils. und die kisten sind nicht immer so voll, das war ein klarer bug. mit 1.5.03 hatte ich bereits im sumpf einige fehler. mit 1.5.04 konnt ich zwar nicht mehr alles erobern, weil mir die zeit gefehlt hat, aber dafür lief's bis zum schluss durch.


----------



## hdtogo (16. September 2008)

Cr4zYd0nG am 15.09.2008 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> KAEPS133 am 15.09.2008 08:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja ich habe noch nie gecheatet naja kann das net mal aber ich gewinne (fast immer) auch gegen cheater falls welche gibt    Vielleicht kenn mich ja wer KERSTIN 23


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (18. September 2008)

Aresander am 13.09.2008 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> [ORIGINAL LESEN!]
> was mal lol wäre ist mal kurz cheaten und sich aus der militär basis das schwere MG klauen ^^ gleich zu anfang des spiels ^_^



Gesagt, getan!!!  naja, nicht ganz..

So sehen Militärs aus, die sich mit Superman angelegt haben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wie der das MG verteidigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...könnte man meinen, es wäre nützlich, aber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...man kann es leider noch nichteinmal benutzen  und mitnehmen schon garnicht.

Übrigens ist diese Militärbasis, dafür dass man diese wohl niemals ohne cheats anschauen können wird (sind wirklich zähe Kerle, mind. 9 Militärs), ist diese Basis recht hübsch ausgearbeitet, Gebäude alle begehbar usw.


----------



## momdiavlo (18. September 2008)

So, jetzt habe ich den ersten größeren Bug 

Hab heute angefanfen das Spiel ein zweites mal durchzuspielen... leider bekomm ich den Back-to-Windows Fehler wenn ich von den Sümpfen nach Kordon will! Kann ich das ganze irgendwie umgehen? Ich glaube, dass es nicht geht, wenn man das erste mal nach Kordon gebracht wird. Es ist echt zum kotzen! Ich hab eine nette aufgemotzte AK 47, 3 Artefakte in meinem Anzug und auch meine Pistole ist voll aufgemotzt.

( der neuste Patch )

Was kanni ch tun ?


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (18. September 2008)

momdiavlo am 18.09.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt habe ich den ersten größeren Bug
> 
> Hab heute angefanfen das Spiel ein zweites mal durchzuspielen... leider bekomm ich den Back-to-Windows Fehler wenn ich von den Sümpfen nach Kordon will! Kann ich das ganze irgendwie umgehen? Ich glaube, dass es nicht geht, wenn man das erste mal nach Kordon gebracht wird. Es ist echt zum kotzen! Ich hab eine nette aufgemotzte AK 47, 3 Artefakte in meinem Anzug und auch meine Pistole ist voll aufgemotzt.
> 
> ...



Hm, weisst du was? Genau das Gleiche hatte ich auch! Ist das B-t-W bei dir schon wenn du vor den Militärs stehst? Oder beim Laden? Bei mir war es einige Sekunden nachdem ich vor diesem Militärposten stand. Da hatte ich auch eine AK das 1. mal, als ich da durchgeflüchtet bin. (liegt das evtl. an der AK?  ) Aber da hatte ich auch erst den 1. Patch drauf. Hast du alle beiden Patches installiert? Versuch mal CS zu deinstallieren, dann neu installieren + beide Patches drauf - danach hatte ich keinen Absturtz mehr. Beim 2. mal habe ich auch so eine schicke "Clear Sky"-Weste statt der AK gehabt  so ne doofe AK kriegste auch später noch


----------



## bigbaddaboom (18. September 2008)

Cr4zYd0nG am 18.09.2008 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch mal CS zu deinstallieren, dann neu installieren + beide Patches drauf - danach hatte ich keinen Absturtz mehr. Beim 2. mal habe ich auch so eine schicke "Clear Sky"-Weste statt der AK gehabt  so ne doofe AK kriegste auch später noch



Genau so siehts aus. Hab jetzt mal ein bisschen in anderen Foren gestöbert und da war das auch überall zu lesen. Und ich kanns selber auch nur bestätigen. Zwar schade um die Saves, aber da fang ich lieber noch mal von vorne an, dann aber ohne Bugs, Abstürze und das ganze anderen zeug. Also einfach noch mal runterschmeissen, neu drauf, Patch, dann müsstest du keine Probleme mehr haben.


----------



## momdiavlo (18. September 2008)

Aber genau das, habe ich gemacht als ich jetzt nue angefangen habe. Ich habe das Spiel komplett deinstalliert und dann mit den Patches neu installiert.
Gibt es keine andere möglichkeit? Kann ich die Savegames "mitnehmen" wenn ich es jetzt wieder neu installiere? Falls ja, wo sind die Savegames drin?


----------



## Gajeza (18. September 2008)

Hat jemand von euch schon die wunderschönen Grafikbugs betrachten dürfen?
Bei mir ist bei allen Militärs sowie den kleinen AKs  folgender Grafikbug:
[Screen kommt gleich]
Edit: Hab den Bug jetzt nicht mehr gehabt, ich hoffe der belibt auch weg, der war schrecklich.
Ausserdem folgender nerviger Fakt: Ich fahr das Spiel grad auf mittleren Einstellungen, aber jedes Feuergefecht wir zum Daumenkino. Ich schalt mal auf Statische Beleuchtung um, vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## BleedingMe (19. September 2008)

Cr4zYd0nG am 18.09.2008 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens ist diese Militärbasis, dafür dass man diese wohl niemals ohne cheats anschauen können wird (sind wirklich zähe Kerle, mind. 9 Militärs), ist diese Basis recht hübsch ausgearbeitet, Gebäude alle begehbar usw.



Na aber sicher geht das: Auf Genauigkeit getrimmte AK mit Zielfernrohr, genug Muni, Medkits und Verbände - für alle Fälle. Ein Sunrise-Anzug reicht.

Schön rechts neben und parallel zur Straße immer von Baum zu Baum "hechten", damit der MG-Schütze nicht zuviel Treffer landet, dabei Sodaten, die es wagen aus den Gebäuden zu krabbeln möglchst alle schon auf mittlere bis große Distanz ausschalten. Vom letzten Baum vor dem MG-Balkon dirkt unter diesen an die Hausmauer - von dort aus kann man dann bequem die restlichen Sodaten wie Mohrhühner abballern - die kommen alle aus dem Hauseingang auf der anderen Straßenseite. Dort liegt dann ein ähnlicher Haufen toter Gegner wie bei dir - ohne Cheats.


----------



## momdiavlo (19. September 2008)

So, ich musste jetzt meine AK verkaufen um nach Kordon zu kommen. Verdammt schade!

Jetzt hab ich ein Nebenquest an dem ich scheiter:
Ich soll in einem Tunnel an den Schienen ( ganz am Ende ) eine Leiche durchsuchen und ein PDA entnehmen. Leider komm ich nicht an die Leiche ran... mein Monitor wird hell und dann steh ich wieder 30m vor dem Tunnel. Es ist defintiv kein Bug, es ganz klar so gewollt. Nur leider komm ich nicht drauf, wie ich da reinkommen soll 
Weiß da jemand bescheid?


----------



## Aresander (19. September 2008)

So !!! Schnauze voll!!! Habe mir jetzt endlich mal nen Vista gekauft und was ist... STALKER zeigt nun alle andauernd genannten Fehler, die ich als XP nutzer bis her nie erlebt hatte. Es schmiert andauernd ohne Grund und Fehlermeldung ab . Wieder XP Draufgemacht, keine Probleme, alles schön

@momdiavolo: Das ist eine Raumanomalie in die du reinläufst... die teleportiert dich immer an einen anderen Ort... ist nur sehr schwer zu sehen ... ziemlich nervig und keine Sorge    In Limansk wimmelt es von den Dingern an einer Stelle nur so


----------



## momdiavlo (19. September 2008)

Aresander am 19.09.2008 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> So !!! Schnauze voll!!! Habe mir jetzt endlich mal nen Vista gekauft und was ist... STALKER zeigt nun alle andauernd genannten Fehler, die ich als XP nutzer bis her nie erlebt hatte. Es schmiert andauernd ohne Grund und Fehlermeldung ab . Wieder XP Draufgemacht, keine Probleme, alles schön
> 
> @momdiavolo: Das ist eine Raumanomalie in die du reinläufst... die teleportiert dich immer an einen anderen Ort... ist nur sehr schwer zu sehen ... ziemlich nervig und keine Sorge    In Limansk wimmelt es von den Dingern an einer Stelle nur so



Ja, hab rausgefunden wie ich in diesen Tunnel komm. Weiter vorne an den Gleisen muss man klettern und in so eine Anomalie springen, dann wird man in den Tunnel teleportiert.

Also ich muss sagen, dass CS mit dem vorherigen Patch bei mir besser lieg ( einwandfrei ). Jetzt hab ich wieder ein "scrip-fehler". Ich muss jemandem helfen ein paar Hunde zu töten... nur leider sind die nicht da. Ich denke ein Savegame weiter zurück sollte es dann beheben.

Ich kann auch jedem nur empfehlen die Militärbasis zu stürmen. Links am MG vorbei ( von Baum zu Baum ). Dort hat es einige nette Waffen und sehr viele Medikits usw... Also es ist definitiv gewollt, dass man die Basis angreifen kann.


----------



## Aresander (19. September 2008)

momdiavlo am 19.09.2008 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Aresander am 19.09.2008 18:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du den Stalker auf dem Stein meinst dem du helfen sollst, nen Tipp. Machs wie er, wenn dir dein Leben lieb ist


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (20. September 2008)

BleedingMe am 19.09.2008 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Cr4zYd0nG am 18.09.2008 13:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				momdiavlo am 19.09.2008 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Ich kann auch jedem nur empfehlen die Militärbasis zu stürmen. Links am MG vorbei ( von Baum zu Baum ). Dort hat es einige nette Waffen und sehr viele Medikits usw... Also es ist definitiv gewollt, dass man die Basis angreifen kann.





Also ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr das ohne modifizierung der actor.ltx macht, aber ich hatte lediglich eine verbesserte Pistole, so ein mit allen Updates verbessertes Jagdgewehr und eine Clear-Sky-Weste mit zusätzlichen Panzerplatten usw. und war froh, dass ich vor diesem MG flüchten konnte.. die Militärs haben übrigens alle bessere Schutzwesten und ausnahmslos alle bis auf einen sind mit einer AK ausgestattet (Einer hat eine Pumpgun), außerdem schießen die auch nicht von schlechten Eltern :-o und mit Granaten können die auch noch 1000x besser umgehen als Chuck Norris höchstpersönlich :-o es ist unmöglich da ohne cheats oder zumindest einer "Medkit & Verbände"-Verschwendung sondergleichen hinein zu gelangen, zumal das MG ein einziger Aimbot ist, das dich hinter Bäumen, Büschen, Steinen und sonstwo überall sieht und auch noch genannte Objekte mühelos durchlöchert.


----------



## Xrais (20. September 2008)

So nach geschlagenen 3 tagen voller fehlmeldugen beim starten des games habs ichs hinbekommen , endlich kann ichs JETZTS zocken


----------



## momdiavlo (20. September 2008)

Cr4zYd0nG am 20.09.2008 04:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr das ohne modifizierung der actor.ltx macht, aber ich hatte lediglich eine verbesserte Pistole, so ein mit allen Updates verbessertes Jagdgewehr und eine Clear-Sky-Weste mit zusätzlichen Panzerplatten usw. und war froh, dass ich vor diesem MG flüchten konnte.. die Militärs haben übrigens alle bessere Schutzwesten und ausnahmslos alle bis auf einen sind mit einer AK ausgestattet (Einer hat eine Pumpgun), außerdem schießen die auch nicht von schlechten Eltern :-o und mit Granaten können die auch noch 1000x besser umgehen als Chuck Norris höchstpersönlich :-o es ist unmöglich da ohne cheats oder zumindest einer "Medkit & Verbände"-Verschwendung sondergleichen hinein zu gelangen, zumal das MG ein einziger Aimbot ist, das dich hinter Bäumen, Büschen, Steinen und sonstwo überall sieht und auch noch genannte Objekte mühelos durchlöchert.



Das geht problemlos ohne Cheats. Das MG kann übrigens nicht durch Bäume schießen, du musst nur richtig dahinter stehen. Und am besten ganz links am Zaun. Da die MG dann nicht mehr auf dich schießen kann... nur bei den ersten zwei Bäumen.
Und du darfst natürlich nicht reinstürmen wie ein Irrer. Such dir eine nette Deckung und warte bis sie einzeln bei dir vorbei kommen. Somit brauchst du maximal 3 Medikits, findest dann aber nette Waffen, und locker 15-20 Medikits ( Blaue!!! ). Das MG, wie hier irgendwo schon erwähnt wurde, kann man leider nicht nutzen. Und schön in alle Gebäude schauen, da hats noch so einiges zum mitnehmen


----------



## HanFred (20. September 2008)

momdiavlo am 20.09.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Das MG kann übrigens nicht durch Bäume schießen, du musst nur richtig dahinter stehen.


ach, warum gibt's dann löcher und man wird getroffen, obschon man richtig dahinter steht?
schwächere waffen schiessen ja auch durch die holzwände im spiel.
hinter felsen kann man natürlich ne weile kauern, da trifft einen nix.

das MG ist lustig, denn es schiesst auch dann, wenn gar keiner mehr dahinter steht.  

in die basis im Kordon kann man hintenrum rein. ein baum liegt über dem stacheldraht, da klettert man gemütlich rüber, passt auf die anomalien auf und hüpft auf die kisten. hintenrum ist die basis nicht so schwer einzunehmen. ich würd's einfach erst mit geeigneter panzerung und bewaffnung empfehlen, aber es geht evtl. auch anders.
das MG wird gar nicht aktiv, wenn man ganz rechts auf der übersichtskarte dem rand entlang gen süden wandert. man hat keinen widerstand, bis man auf den kisten direkt am zaun steht. achtung, innerhalb des zauns ist auch eine patrouille unterwegs.


----------



## momdiavlo (20. September 2008)

HanFred am 20.09.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> momdiavlo am 20.09.2008 16:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich kann hinter den Bäumen 3 Stunden sitzen und ein kaffee trinken.

Übrigens kommt ende nächster Woche ein Update auf Version 1.5.05. Ich hoffe man kann die Savegames diesmal weiter nutzen. Was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann. Weiß nicht, ob ich es dann nochmal von vorne anfange...


----------



## HanFred (20. September 2008)

momdiavlo am 20.09.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann hinter den Bäumen 3 Stunden sitzen und ein kaffee trinken.


wenn dich das MG nciht mehr "sieht", hört es halt relativ schnell auf zu ballern. bis es dich wieder sehen kann. aber wenn es am ballern ist und du rennst hinter den baum, trifft es dich, sofern du dich nicht gleich hinkauerst oder -legst.


----------



## momdiavlo (20. September 2008)

Ich muss jetzt leider bis zum nächsten Patch warten... Kann nicht zur Müllhalde. Unfassbar, dass dieser Patch wesentlich schlechter läuft wie der erste.


----------



## Xrais (20. September 2008)

Für alle wo das game nicht startet sondern nur das kleine stalker bild kommt sich aber sonst nichts regt, ihr müßt die audio dll im bin ordner durch eine andere ersetzen , die müßte so um die 200kb haben ,habe leider nicht mehr den link für die datei , bei mir hatte es geholfen und ich hatte auch sämtliche fehlermeldungen vorhr und ausgiebig getestet aber nix half ,auch nicht der ein oder andere weg


----------



## veilchen (21. September 2008)

Habs jetzt endlich durch!! Ich kann nur allen raten min. zwei vollaufgemotzte Anzüge zu besitzen. Wenn man in Limansk ist kann man nicht mehr zurück und man trifft auch niemanden der einem Sachen reparieren kann. Das Ende ist eher...unverständlich.   

dat veilchen


----------



## Aresander (21. September 2008)

veilchen am 21.09.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs jetzt endlich durch!! Ich kann nur allen raten min. zwei vollaufgemotzte Anzüge zu besitzen. Wenn man in Limansk ist kann man nicht mehr zurück und man trifft auch niemanden der einem Sachen reparieren kann. Das Ende ist eher...unverständlich.
> 
> dat veilchen




o.O

sind da immer noch so viele ???


----------



## momdiavlo (21. September 2008)

Aresander am 21.09.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> veilchen am 21.09.2008 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, das Ende ist teilweise richtig happig. Leider ist das Ende recht doof, wie schon in STALKER SoC.


----------



## KylRoy (22. September 2008)

ich bin sicher es wird auch für CS ein mod geben das am ende ein freeplay ermöglicht. etwa so wie Oblivon Lost for SoC.


----------



## Jerec (22. September 2008)

momdiavlo am 19.09.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich musste jetzt meine AK verkaufen um nach Kordon zu kommen. Verdammt schade!
> 
> Jetzt hab ich ein Nebenquest an dem ich scheiter:
> Ich soll in einem Tunnel an den Schienen ( ganz am Ende ) eine Leiche durchsuchen und ein PDA entnehmen. Leider komm ich nicht an die Leiche ran... mein Monitor wird hell und dann steh ich wieder 30m vor dem Tunnel. Es ist defintiv kein Bug, es ganz klar so gewollt. Nur leider komm ich nicht drauf, wie ich da reinkommen soll
> Weiß da jemand bescheid?




Du mußt zurück zur Brücke an die Stelle, wo die Brücke in 2 Teilen zerbrochen ist. In der Luft siehst Du eine Art Anomalie Blase und ein Treppe, die Dich hoch auf das Gerüst bringt. 

Einfach die Treppe hoch und in diese Blase springen, dann wirste Du in den kleinen Eisenbahntunnel geportet, wo der tote Soldat liegt und dort kannst Du den PDA looten     .

Doch Vorsicht, ich hab 3 Sprünge gebraucht, bis ich durch die Blase dorthin teleportiert wurde - also am besten Quicksave vor dem Sprung.

Weiß jemand zufällig, wie ich zum Kommandaten komme? Ich finde einfach keinen Weg dahin. Wäre für jeden Tip dankbar   .

C ya

JEREC


----------



## autumnSkies (23. September 2008)

-Achtung *evtl. Spoiler* wenn man noch nicht die Gefangenen vom *Müllplatz *befreit hat-



Spoiler



Ist es normal, dass der wilde Napr tot ist, wenn man die Gefangenen vom Schrottplatz befreien wollte und wieder zurückkehrt


?   




Spoiler



Wenn man wieder zum Lager kommt, greifen ja grade Banditen an, ich habe ziemlich erfolgreich den Angriff abgewährt und während des Kampfes keine Verluste bemerkt, aber der wilde Napr liegt immer tot hitner einer Schutzmauer.


 Würde mich interessieren falls es evtl. noch Folgequests von ihm gibt.

Keiner der Stalker geht im Dialog auf den Angriff ein, daher vermute ich das es sich verhindern läßt.


----------



## The-Witcher (23. September 2008)

momdiavlo am 20.09.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann hinter den Bäumen 3 Stunden sitzen und ein kaffee trinken.



ja natürlich, und jetz such dir nen Baum der keinen Stammdurchmesser von einem Meter hat und sag das nochmal.



			
				momdiavlo am 20.09.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß nicht, ob ich es dann nochmal von vorne anfange...



Dann überleg jetz schon mal den du MUSST neu anfangen wenn du auf 05 spielen willst.


----------



## HanFred (23. September 2008)

veilchen am 21.09.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs jetzt endlich durch!! Ich kann nur allen raten min. zwei vollaufgemotzte Anzüge zu besitzen. Wenn man in Limansk ist kann man nicht mehr zurück und man trifft auch niemanden der einem Sachen reparieren kann. Das Ende ist eher...unverständlich.
> 
> dat veilchen


doch, in limansk können einige den anzug reparieren. sie sind allerdings nicht blau gekennzeichnet.


----------



## e-freak1 (23. September 2008)

mit dem dritten patch, der am freitag erhältlich sein soll, werden ne menge an bugs ausgemerzt und viele andere probleme gefixt.

Am interessantesten klingt für mich, dass einem auf der müllhalde weniger geld abgenommen werden soll.....wenn es in der tat nur ein kleiner betrag ist, dann fang ich das game noch mal von vorne an.


----------



## momdiavlo (23. September 2008)

Ich spiel jetzt einfach nicht weiter bis Freitag. Bin ja gradmal in Kordon... ist also nicht so weild neu anzufangen, falls die Savegames mal wieder nicht gehen.


----------



## HanFred (23. September 2008)

momdiavlo am 23.09.2008 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiel jetzt einfach nicht weiter bis Freitag. Bin ja gradmal in Kordon... ist also nicht so weild neu anzufangen, falls die Savegames mal wieder nicht gehen.


würde ich sowieso machen, wenn du erst da bist. den sumpf hast du sehr schnell wieder erledigt. dafür wird's noch weniger fehler haben.
fehler kann man halt "mitschleppen", wenn man alte saves weiterbenutzt. das ist in solchen spielen (mit quests und truheninhalten) nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Birdy84 (24. September 2008)

BleedingMe am 19.09.2008 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Cr4zYd0nG am 18.09.2008 13:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wenn du das erste mal an die Basis kommst hast du weder ein AK noch einen Sunris-Anzug. Es ist allerdings mit unzähligen Quicksaves schaffbar; dennoch bekloppte Stelle.

Bin gerade beim Red Forest angekommen und soll Strelok verfolgen, das Spiel (V 1.5.03) läuft in diesem Level allerdings extrem instabil. Wenn ich neben dem Autosave noch einen (oder auch mehrere) Speicherstände anlege schüsselt 100%ig in den nächsten 4 Minuten ab. Speichere ich nicht manuell stürzt das Spiel ab, wenn ich einen bestimmten Weg gehe. Ich kann mich leider nicht motivieren Patch 1.5.04 zu installieren, weil ich keine Lust hab neu anzufangen und außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob der das Problem behebt. Gibt es also ansonsten noch irgendeinen Trick wie ich da durch komme?


----------



## kingston (24. September 2008)

Ist das Spiel mittlerweilen spielbar oder sollte man noch auf ein zwei Patches warten um sich den Frust zu ersparen?

Edit. Übersehen das Freitag ein Patch kommen soll.


----------



## BleedingMe (24. September 2008)

Birdy84 am 24.09.2008 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> > Na aber sicher geht das: Auf Genauigkeit getrimmte AK mit Zielfernrohr, genug Muni, Medkits und Verbände - für alle Fälle. Ein Sunrise-Anzug reicht.[...]
> 
> 
> Wenn du das erste mal an die Basis kommst hast du weder ein AK noch einen Sunris-Anzug.



Das ist natürlich wahr, aber darum ging's ja nicht.  



> Bin gerade beim Red Forest angekommen und soll Strelok verfolgen, das Spiel (V 1.5.03) läuft in diesem Level allerdings extrem instabil. Wenn ich neben dem Autosave noch einen (oder auch mehrere) Speicherstände anlege schüsselt 100%ig in den nächsten 4 Minuten ab. Speichere ich nicht manuell stürzt das Spiel ab, wenn ich einen bestimmten Weg gehe. Ich kann mich leider nicht motivieren Patch 1.5.04 zu installieren, weil ich keine Lust hab neu anzufangen und außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob der das Problem behebt. Gibt es also ansonsten noch irgendeinen Trick wie ich da durch komme?



Ein ähnliches Problem hab ich schon in Yantar nach Erledigung des Kühlkreislaufquests. Will eigentlich nur gepflegt Richtung Roter Wald, ständig nippelt mir das Spiel Richtung Desktop ab. Hab grad eben mal keinen Bock mehr aller 20 Sekunden sicherheitshalber zu speichern und werde ebenfalls auf den nächsten Patch warten. Hoffentlch hilft's...


----------



## e-freak1 (26. September 2008)

noch keine spur vom patch 1.5.05  :-o .......sollte doch heute erscheinen, haben's wohl nicht rechtzeitig zum WE geschafft


----------



## momdiavlo (26. September 2008)

e-freak1 am 26.09.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> noch keine spur vom patch 1.5.05  :-o .......sollte doch heute erscheinen, haben's wohl nicht rechtzeitig zum WE geschafft



Es ist noch sehr früh. Den Tag nie vor dem Abend loben!


----------



## KylRoy (26. September 2008)

es wurde auf den 29. verschoben. sie wollen es lieber noch gründlich testen. da hab' ich nix dagegen...


----------



## momdiavlo (26. September 2008)

KylRoy am 26.09.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> es wurde auf den 29. verschoben. sie wollen es lieber noch gründlich testen. da hab' ich nix dagegen...



Schade, hätte am 'Wochenende gerne ein wenig gespielt. Egal, die paar Tage hin oder her.


----------



## momdiavlo (30. September 2008)

So, der neue Patch ist da:
http://stalker.deepsilver.com/patches.php?lang=de

Kann leider noch nicht sagen, ob die alten Savegames gehen werden. Ich denke es aber eher weniger...


----------



## HanFred (30. September 2008)

momdiavlo am 30.09.2008 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> So, der neue Patch ist da:
> http://stalker.deepsilver.com/patches.php?lang=de
> 
> Kann leider noch nicht sagen, ob die alten Savegames gehen werden. Ich denke es aber eher weniger...


lies doch erst das changelog.
http://forum.deepsilver.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36080

meine alten saves gehen noch.
aber da ich durch bin, müsste ich sowieso neu anfangen. was ich vielleicht auch tun werde.


----------



## BleedingMe (30. September 2008)

BleedingMe am 24.09.2008 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein ähnliches Problem hab ich schon in Yantar nach Erledigung des Kühlkreislaufquests. Will eigentlich nur gepflegt Richtung Roter Wald, ständig nippelt mir das Spiel Richtung Desktop ab. Hab grad eben mal keinen Bock mehr aller 20 Sekunden sicherheitshalber zu speichern und werde ebenfalls auf den nächsten Patch warten. Hoffentlch hilft's...



So, funzt, jetzt geht's weiter.


----------



## momdiavlo (30. September 2008)

Der neue Patch läuft einwandfrei bei mir. Weder abstürze noch sonstwas. Auch kann ich wieder in die ClearSky basis... sehr schön!
Kann es sein, dass auch was an der Performance gemacht wurde? Läuft irgendwie geschmeidiger.


----------



## HanFred (30. September 2008)

momdiavlo am 30.09.2008 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass auch was an der Performance gemacht wurde? Läuft irgendwie geschmeidiger.


ich glaube nicht. im changelog steht nichts davon, andere im offiziellen forum haben nicht den eindruck, ich auch nicht.


----------



## KylRoy (1. Oktober 2008)

das kann ganz von den einstellungen abhängen, welchen renderer man benutzt usw. 

vielleicht hat der eine oder andere eine glückliche wahl bei den grafikoptionen, welche jetzt schneller laufen. manche optimierungen bei einem patch bleiben auch undokumentiert...


----------



## Tof3 (1. April 2009)

Hallo

ich hab mir vor ein paar tagen das CS geholt und bin auch sehr zufrieden .. bis jetzt gab es keinerlei richtige abbrüche des Spiels und ist auch sehr flüssig gelaufen
ich bin nun da wo das militär auf mich feuert wie blöd.. am Anfang von dem 3ten level oder so ...

und jetzt hengt das spiel im 5 Sekunden Takt ... ok alles kein Problem dachte ich mir und geh raus aus dem Spiel möchte die "Optionen" öffen .. siehe da das spiel öffnet die optionen nicht ... ich kann sozusagen nicht die Grafik oder andere dinge z.B. Steuerung ändern...


bin sehr verzwifelt und hoffe ihr könnt hir bald antworeten

patch 1.5.07

Vista 32 Bit

MfG Tof 3


----------



## The-Witcher (6. April 2009)

Tof3 am 01.04.2009 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> MfG Tof 3


Neuinstallation? Irgendwelche Mods drauf? Evt. Stalker Gamedatas entpackt? Alles Löschen wenn ja.

Trotz der Schwächen im Fraktionskrieg, wo anders auch, die Stalker CS hat finde ich es immer noch von der Atmosphäre her spitze. Noch dazu die Russische Sprachausgabe, so ein tolles Flair, wirklich. Und der Schwirigkeitsgrad ist auch nicht ohne.

Im Multiplayer gabs einfach zu viele warme Cheater die einem die Lust nahmen weiterzuspielen. Mit Patch 08 wurde ja ein Bug der das Bannen nicht möglich machte behoben. Ob es nun wirklich Cheaterfrei ist kann ich net sagen, habe es schon lange nicht mehr gespiel.


Coming soon!!

New patch 1.5.09

List of changes:


• Improved the anticheat system for taking player screenshots.
• Added an anticheat system to help remote administrators monitor network game parameter changes.
• Fixed a bug that killed spawned players with static objects
• Improved the system for verifying players on connection.
• Fixed the RPG7 bug.
• Fixed the purchase menu bug.
• Added the "High Definition Ambient Occlusion" effect.
• Improved game stability.

Now patch is in testing phase


----------

